# LANDFORMS — Intro price ends midnight



## slateandash

*LANDFORMS*
SHIFTING
ORCHESTRAL
PERSPECTIVES

Landforms offers a bold new approach to working with orchestral samples. Part sampler, part synthesiser, it takes textural recordings inspired by the movements and shapes of nature and reimagines them within a multidimensional sound design environment.

*Explore: **slateandash.com/landforms*


----------



## goalie composer

Your company is doing some very exciting work. Keep it up. Can't wait to see what you come up with next!


----------



## doctoremmet

Sounds lovely.


----------



## midiman

So beautiful. The artistry at Slate and Ash is of the hook.


----------



## colony nofi

Can't wait to get back to the UK to go find you guys and buy you a couple of beers!

Exciting times.


----------



## twincities

as an owner of your other 2 products, let me state the obvious - i'm excited.


----------



## CromoFX

I still have some free SPACE on my hard drive!


----------



## Mornats

That sounds gert lush


----------



## LOU

CromoFX said:


> I still have some free SPACE on my hard drive!


My hard drive is full and my wallet is empty. :/
I'm really excited about this S+A, gonna sell a kidney if I have to.


----------



## Larbguy

If its anything like Auras and Cycles, this is gonna be so fun and playable straight out of the box


----------



## slateandash

Big love for all the excitement! 🙏


----------



## Larbguy

man, i still check commercial announcements just to see if there are any updates posted in this thread, lol. lotta stuff getting released right now but this is the one i keep coming back to. 

got any more info / teasers to hold us over, @slateandash : D


----------



## Montisquirrel

Larbguy said:


> man, i still check commercial announcements just to see if there are any updates posted in this thread, lol. lotta stuff getting released right now but this is the one i keep coming back to.
> 
> got any more info / teasers to hold us over, @slateandash : D



You can enable "watch" at the beginning of this thread and you will get a message every time there is a new post (Like I did with this thread..)


----------



## slateandash




----------



## Larbguy

Awesome sound. Looks intuitive and straightforward in terms of control. 
Midi-wise, I'm wondering if the ideas behind the design of the controls are first and foremost a "click and move the mouse" style? or if there are ways of controlling the dot with knobs and sliders that will "feel" good as well. i guess the most obvious first thought is an x/y pad. i find the idea of an instrument developed with point-and-click as the build-around control concept to be super interesting tho, im into it

i was like "ok, interface is pretty cool, kinda straightforward" then you grabbed and moved the S around and i was like O_O hahaha


----------



## AdamKmusic




----------



## Damarus

S+A interfaces are next level


----------



## slateandash

Larbguy said:


> Awesome sound. Looks intuitive and straightforward in terms of control.
> Midi-wise, I'm wondering if the ideas behind the design of the controls are first and foremost a "click and move the mouse" style? or if there are ways of controlling the dot with knobs and sliders that will "feel" good as well. i guess the most obvious first thought is an x/y pad. i find the idea of an instrument developed with point-and-click as the build-around control concept to be super interesting tho, im into it
> 
> i was like "ok, interface is pretty cool, kinda straightforward" then you grabbed and moved the S around and i was like O_O hahaha



You can use the XY as a basic spatial mixer as you can see in the video, adjusting the listening position by moving the cursor or 'rearranging' the room. The cursor can also be moved by modulating the XY with lfos or generatively using the physical simulation parameters that you have on the Cycles Grains XY.

Additional to that you can plot (up to) a 4 point path anywhere within the XY field, with midi CC controlling the movement through the points.

This is very cool when used to move within the space of a specific articulation but extra cool in the sound design patches where each mic position/perspective will actually be a different articulation or processed recording - allows for some very interesting gesture creation. Its also really fun just setting of the LFOs or physical sim and then moving the perspectives around to fit the the path of the cursor, creates some cool evolving textures and weird effects


----------



## colony nofi

Just wow. What an awesome interface idea. 
Its one of those times that I wish the major DAWS would re-visit how they store automation data, but thats for another rant. I'll cope with that like I have for years - but I can see me getting DEEP into automating this.


----------



## gnapier

Hi.

Can we please have a little, teeny, tiny hint as to _when_ this might see the light of day? Q4 2020? Q2 2021? I'm "keeping my powder dry" (read: I have locked away my wallet), in anticipation of this ... but am sorely tempted by a few things these days.... 

Absolutely love the instruments you make. I really do. Thank you very much!!


----------



## slateandash

gnapier said:


> Hi.
> 
> Can we please have a little, teeny, tiny hint as to _when_ this might see the light of day? Q4 2020? Q2 2021? I'm "keeping my powder dry" (read: I have locked away my wallet), in anticipation of this ... but am sorely tempted by a few things these days....
> 
> Absolutely love the instruments you make. I really do. Thank you very much!!



Will be either Dec or Jan with any luck - asap though!


----------



## slateandash

We’re not very good at structuring our release schedules (sorry!!!). Too small a team going down too many rabbit holes 😆

Will try and get some more clips etc up soon!


----------



## Mornats

slateandash said:


> Too small a team going down too many rabbit holes



But isn't that where the best sounds are hidden?


----------



## slateandash

Instrument is coming along nicely. Large majority of the work done but as you all know, the last 5-10% of a creative project seems to take about 50% of the time!

Would say the current eta is late dec - mid jan.


----------



## Banquet

Can't wait!


----------



## gnapier

Wow. Just take my wallet and give me an allowance.


----------



## slateandash




----------



## Larbguy




----------



## slateandash




----------



## gnapier

Happy Holidays and New Years to you all.

Any word on progress that you can share?


----------



## midiman

gnapier said:


> Happy Holidays and New Years to you all.
> 
> Any word on progress that you can share?



I would also love to hear an update on this library!


----------



## galindoi

@slateandash Will there be a Christmas sale? I just discovered you because of this thread and I am blown away...and also poor!


----------



## Chamberfield

Can't wait for this! Will be perfect for some tracks I'm working on right now.


----------



## slateandash

Hey everyone, we’re having a little break over Xmas and new year and then will be back on it first week of Jan. It’s getting v close but don’t want to promise an exact date yet as there’s always a million little jobs that add up to more time than you think to finish these things. Particularly as this one has been our biggest sampling project to date and features another new engine.

Have a great new year!


----------



## colony nofi

slateandash said:


> Hey everyone, we’re having a little break over Xmas and new year and then will be back on it first week of Jan. It’s getting v close but don’t want to promise an exact date yet as there’s always a million little jobs that add up to more time than you think to finish these things. Particularly as this one has been our biggest sampling project to date and features another new engine.
> 
> Have a great new year!


Waiting with breath drawn...


----------



## slateandash




----------



## davidson

slateandash said:


>




The email 'ping' had me checking my app and wondering where the hell the new email was


----------



## Larbguy

really like the little key sounds / folly noises that also seamlessly phase in an out

sounds awesome, can't wait


----------



## Mikro93

Hell. Yeah.

Sounds gorgeous! And the interface is a neat idea!


----------



## slateandash




----------



## Paul Jelfs

So are you a City fan or the Gas ?


----------



## Paul Jelfs

Devizes man myself, which hopefully you should know. Melksham too


----------



## jneebz

Need this so badly for a current project


----------



## AdamKmusic




----------



## benatural

Release the thing


----------



## Larbguy

my hype is starting to reach cyberpunk levels with all these cheeky teasers...starting to get worried >_>


----------



## slateandash




----------



## D Halgren

slateandash said:


>



Magic!


----------



## Mikro93

Yes.


----------



## colony nofi

Yes indeed!


----------



## mikewbragg

slateandash said:


>



Stunning. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Chamberfield

Tell me when you will be mine
Tell me quando quando quando...


----------



## kevinh

Chamberfield said:


> Tell me when you will be mine
> Tell me quando quando quando...


Cuando aprendas a deletrear 

Hasta entonces no Orchestra for you hehe


----------



## prodigalson

Shit...if this is going to be soloists and trios then I'm in...


----------



## Banquet

90 gb.. wowsa.. wasn’t expecting that


----------



## slateandash

Banquet said:


> 90 gb.. wowsa.. wasn’t expecting that


Could be a little more or less, not 100% finalised yet, was over 500gb of initial recordings. Mic positions count for a bit, includes a good amount of processed material too.


----------



## slateandash

prodigalson said:


> Shit...if this is going to be soloists and trios then I'm in...


The soloist stuff was a little more off the cuff and less multi sampled but there is some great stuff in there.


----------



## AMBi

Wow.. every teaser you post gets me more and more excited for it's release. Such a wide range of sounds this the project I'm looking forward to the most this year 😍


----------



## zimm83

Strings woodwinds and brass ? Wow !


----------



## gnapier

I was going to write something all gushy and excited, but all my fingers want to type is “I hope it’s released soon.” 🙂


----------



## Larbguy

Larbguy said:


>


Wooooow, just gonna reiterate this


----------



## Larbguy

time to free up +90 gb


----------



## companyofquail

Larbguy said:


> time to free up +90 gb


i am really hoping this is before compression


----------



## MAA

Maaaan, this sounds so good.


----------



## slateandash

companyofquail said:


> i am really hoping this is before compression


So are we! 😂


----------



## slateandash




----------



## companyofquail

really like the sounds around 5:45


----------



## ok_tan

interesting....but not sure where this is going. waiting for a walktrough and some demos.


----------



## Banquet

Some awesome sounds here! Any idea when it will be ready for release?


----------



## slateandash

Banquet said:


> Some awesome sounds here! Any idea when it will be ready for release?


We’re working towards mid-late March.


----------



## Banquet

My money (and HD space) will be ready... and if you need help testing! It looks like it borrows UI from Cycles which I love


----------



## slateandash

ok_tan said:


> interesting....but not sure where this is going. waiting for a walktrough and some demos.


Will all come when ready. We’re not really following the big secret/hype model so just sharing stuff as we develop and then will launch with full info when ready 

If you have any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## slateandash

Banquet said:


> My money (and HD space) will be ready... and if you need help testing! It looks like it borrows UI from Cycles which I love


Yes, trying to keep some consistent themes with design. Would like to pull Auras into the same design language at some point also.


----------



## gnapier

So, just to confirm (because I really do have to plan for this if this is the case): This library is really like 90GBs?? (Someone posted that earlier but I couldn’t figure out where that number came from.)


----------



## Anders Wall

slateandash said:


> If you have any questions feel free to ask!


Will this be pre-mapped for MPE?
The randomness shown in the cello-video, is it just internal or will we be able to grab the data to use with other instruments (like a midi export of sorts)?
Why do birds suddenly appear?

Looking and sounding great, can’t wait!!!

Best of luck with the release!
/Anders


----------



## slateandash

Anders Wall said:


> Will this be pre-mapped for MPE?
> The randomness shown in the cello-video, is it just internal or will we be able to grab the data to use with other instruments (like a midi export of sorts)?
> Why do birds suddenly appear?
> 
> Looking and sounding great, can’t wait!!!
> 
> Best of luck with the release!
> /Anders


Hi Anders,

Unfortunately it won’t be natively MPE compatible. One of the features of the instrument is that you are able to hot swap any articulation from any ensemble in the main patch as well as the ability to swap any specific mic position for any other mic position from any articulation or processed sound.

This means there are thousands of groups behind the scenes, to then multiply those groups by x number (normally 10) to achieve the polyphonic control will push it over the group limit allowed by Kontakt. Not to mention the CPU overload of this much more advanced engine (compared to Auras) with the huge amount of continuous controller data provided by most MPE instruments.

Once this version is released we do want to put some r+d into whether it could work on individual patch per articulation basis which we could add to the library later. You would miss some of the features with this form of patch but MPE control would also work really well with these samples 

Which Cello video are you referring to?









Why do birds suddenly appear every time you are near?


Answer (1 of 35): One of the most baffling questions facing scientists today is the peculiar behavior of avians in the vicinity of insert name here. In short, why do birds suddenly appear every time you are near? Where do they come from? Where do they go? Why are so many different species of bird...




www.quora.com


----------



## slateandash

gnapier said:


> So, just to confirm (because I really do have to plan for this if this is the case): This library is really like 90GBs?? (Someone posted that earlier but I couldn’t figure out where that number came from.)


It’s a little over 90gb (compressed) currently. We are still pruning and editing bits tho, so it may come down to something like 80gb. Around 2/3 of that is the orchestral instrument mic positions and 1/3 sound design material based on processing the acoustic recordings. Each processed articulation also had a mic position array of reamped and analogue processed (cassette tape etc) perspectives. 

Should definitely be in that sort of vicinity though.


----------



## davidson

How's the CPU usage looking? I bought cycles, but I get into serious CPU issues using a single patch on my 2013 mac pro. Hopefully will be upgrading to the M chips when they sort ram limitations out, but until then...


----------



## santate

davidson said:


> How's the CPU usage looking? I bought cycles, but I get into serious CPU issues using a single patch on my 2013 mac pro. Hopefully will be upgrading to the M chips when they sort ram limitations out, but until then...



This! I have a brand new MBP and still having serious cpu issues with cycles (which is one of my favourite’s). Its definetly the most problematic vst I have. Even the kepler orch, Omnisphere, Zebra, Straylight or pharlight are not even close...


----------



## Banquet

santate said:


> This! I have a brand new MBP and still having serious cpu issues with cycles (which is one of my favourite’s). Its definetly the most problematic vst I have. Even the kepler orch, Omnisphere, Zebra, Straylight or pharlight are not even close...


That's weird, I ran Cycles generally fine on a 2013 MacBook Pro. I would usually freeze the track after I was done with it but I very rarely ran into any CPU issues when into the sound design. Even the time-stretching was ok. I now have a 2019 MacBook Pro and it obviously runs even better! That being said I have no idea what the new product will be like.

Edit, just a thought, on the 2013 MacBook Pro I would usually have the buffer at 756 if I wasn't playing in anything complicated on the keyboard - that helped I imagine.


----------



## slateandash

davidson said:


> How's the CPU usage looking? I bought cycles, but I get into serious CPU issues using a single patch on my 2013 mac pro. Hopefully will be upgrading to the M chips when they sort ram limitations out, but until then...


Its good.

You can go crazy with it if you start layering up for example, a fast arpeggiator with 4 voice harmonisation and long envelopes and then start modulating the spatial perspective and multiple dsp effects etc, but the general baseline use is way less cpu intensive than Cycles. 

Cycles has been weird as whilst it was always going to be cpu intensive with its engine being based on realtime time stretching and polyphonic granular synthesis it seems to be really unpredictable as to how well it runs on different computers. 

We have users that run it pretty well on Macbook Pro 2012 (some of our vids were made with one of those in fact) and then others with maxed out 2020 Mac Pros that have issues. We've looked into ourselves and with NI but cant seem to understand why. Some of the variables that seem to effect things are DAW (Logic's poor multithreading not helping for example), audio buffer size and sample rate, but even then results arent entirely consistent. 

Havent heard from anyone how it runs on the M1s, would be interesting to know...


----------



## slateandash

santate said:


> This! I have a brand new MBP and still having serious cpu issues with cycles (which is one of my favourite’s). Its definetly the most problematic vst I have. Even the kepler orch, Omnisphere, Zebra, Straylight or pharlight are not even close...


Hmm, yes we have been wondering if there is something to do with the more recent (pre M1) chips that was causing some sort of issue with the way Cycles worked but there was nothing concrete around that.


----------



## santate

slateandash said:


> Hmm, yes we have been wondering if there is something to do with the more recent (pre M1) chips that was causing some sort of issue with the way Cycles worked but there was nothing concrete around that.



Sorry, I was a bit unclear. I meant the ”new” intel i9 version. Its so strange that the cpu is having so hard to process the vst (really hitting the 100%) even if I use very high buffers. Anyhow, a great plugin and I’m really looking forward your new work of art 👍


----------



## slateandash

santate said:


> Sorry, I was a bit unclear. I meant the ”new” intel i9 version. Its so strange that the cpu is having so hard to process the vst (really hitting the 100%) even if I use very high buffers. Anyhow, a great plugin and I’m really looking forward your new work of art 👍


Yes, it was the new intel i9 I was referring to. It is a strange one.


----------



## Chamberfield

I have the latest 2019 Mac Pro 16-core / 128GB ram etc. and when I bought the computer, I had it in the back of my mind that "finally, I'll be able to dive into Cycles with no CPU issues."

It still, however does not perform well even on this powerful machine. I have to host it on VEP7 and it runs ok. But it still chokes if hosting it on my DAW.

I like to record/compose everyting at 96khz though, so I'm probably pushing it to the limits. I'm sure it would behave better at 48.


----------



## Jack Weaver

2019 Mac Pro 16-core/192 GB RAM w/m.2 SSD's here.
Exact same situation while working @ 48K.

.


----------



## davidson

slateandash said:


> Yes, it was the new intel i9 I was referring to. It is a strange one.


I'm not i9, I'm xeon. I'll hit 100% with a single note at times (cycles), empty project. Waddyathink?


----------



## prodigalson

This is very strange as I have a 2020 16” MBP (i9, not M1) and I have yet to encounter an issue with Cycles and I’m on Logic. Granted, I haven’t been doing a ton of super involved customization with it but I’ve been able to run several instances with different presets in a full arrangement with many other instruments and my machine seems to handle it well...


----------



## AdamKmusic

I'm on an intel Core i7-7820x 3.6ghz, I rarely encounter CPU issues with cycles apart from the odd patch


----------



## Anders Wall

slateandash said:


> Hi Anders,
> 
> Unfortunately it won’t be natively MPE compatible. One of the features of the instrument is that you are able to hot swap any articulation from any ensemble in the main patch as well as the ability to swap any specific mic position for any other mic position from any articulation or processed sound.
> 
> This means there are thousands of groups behind the scenes, to then multiply those groups by x number (normally 10) to achieve the polyphonic control will push it over the group limit allowed by Kontakt. Not to mention the CPU overload of this much more advanced engine (compared to Auras) with the huge amount of continuous controller data provided by most MPE instruments.
> 
> Once this version is released we do want to put some r+d into whether it could work on individual patch per articulation basis which we could add to the library later. You would miss some of the features with this form of patch but MPE control would also work really well with these samples
> 
> Which Cello video are you referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do birds suddenly appear every time you are near?
> 
> 
> Answer (1 of 35): One of the most baffling questions facing scientists today is the peculiar behavior of avians in the vicinity of insert name here. In short, why do birds suddenly appear every time you are near? Where do they come from? Where do they go? Why are so many different species of bird...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.quora.com


Ah, see what you mean. Perhaps exporting some sounds as an add on/expansion to Auras? 

Looking at the vids some parameters within the main gui (or whatchamacallit) seams to be automatable (adsr/effect sends etc) or am I wrong?
Perhaps that’s a question, will we be able to assign midi CC to “some” parameters? Sorry if you’ve already answered this.

Might have gotten the vids mixed up.
one of the videos you’ve got harmony A - D and from the looks of it you could randomise those “voices”.
Is it possible to grab that data and save it as midi for further orchestrating/editing?

Also, great that you’re using RealWorld, some amazing recordings have been made there.

Best of luck with the release!
/Anders


----------



## gnapier

Ok. Bought another SSD. I’m ready. Feel free to release this at anytime...! 🙂


----------



## companyofquail

gnapier said:


> Ok. Bought another SSD. I’m ready. Feel free to release this at anytime...! 🙂


i am basically in the same position


----------



## Soundlex

Any updates? Ready too...


----------



## slateandash

Soundlex said:


> Any updates? Ready too...


Hey! Looking to send to NI for encoding late next week/early the week after, almost there


----------



## Tavman

Any Idea of Release Date?


----------



## gnapier

Hi.

Still on track for getting it off to encoding? (Yes. I check this thread every other morning...lol)


----------



## companyofquail

They did a live stream on Instagram yesterday with it but I didn’t see any other info.


----------



## dedene

Will there be a loyalty discount for those with your other two libraries?


----------



## slateandash

gnapier said:


> Hi.
> 
> Still on track for getting it off to encoding? (Yes. I check this thread every other morning...lol)


Unforunately not, (ugh I know!). When we put the final patch together we uncovered an unexpected snag which meant we had to go back and rework a bunch of things. Final patch is now ready, but still have another week or so of preset making etc that we couldnt do until the final patch was ready.


----------



## companyofquail

slateandash said:


> Unforunately not, (ugh I know!). When we put the final patch together we uncovered an unexpected snag which meant we had to go back and rework a bunch of things. Final patch is now ready, but still have another week or so of preset making etc that we couldnt do until the final patch was ready.


glad to hear you were able to iron out wrinkles and get the final patch. excited to see what you all come up with in this one and have some money set aside to get it when it is released.


----------



## gnapier

slateandash said:


> Unforunately not, (ugh I know!). When we put the final patch together we uncovered an unexpected snag which meant we had to go back and rework a bunch of things. Final patch is now ready, but still have another week or so of preset making etc that we couldnt do until the final patch was ready.


Thank you very much for the update. Really looking forward to this one. Best of luck!


----------



## slateandash

companyofquail said:


> glad to hear you were able to iron out wrinkles and get the final patch. excited to see what you all come up with in this one and have some money set aside to get it when it is released.





gnapier said:


> Thank you very much for the update. Really looking forward to this one. Best of luck!


Thanks, and in the meantime, if any of you are Ableton users...



Link for preset here...

https://www.dropbox.com/l/AAAElFoW7h-dLQZyf_OcH5qXG1rjRYJFSZk


----------



## gnapier

Thank you! Oddly enough, I’m becoming more of an Ableton user...well actually more of a max/M4L/TouchDesigner user.....

Hope things are still on track. Good luck.


----------



## Larbguy

saw the new spitfire announcement that had 'sa' in the title and thought this was released lol fml T_T


----------



## gnapier

Hiya.

Well exactly two weeks since the last post....is it going well?

- an interested party.


----------



## AdamKmusic

That new clip gave me Ben frost vibes, a lot of his sound design stuff on Dark was mostly orchestral sounds manipulated (I believe)


----------



## chapbot

versko19 said:


> They just mentioned in an instagram story that it's currently at NI for encoding, so get ready!


Oh great it's ready for encoding at native instruments? I'll check back in 2 months 😭


----------



## Montisquirrel

I watched all teaser-snippets again today and now I want it even more.


----------



## AdamKmusic




----------



## jneebz

Me. Now. After deadline for my album project looms and no @slateandash love:


----------



## jneebz

versko19 said:


> Walkthroughs are being recorded. It’s coming.


This will be a world record for me for fastest purchase...


----------



## a_reumers

jneebz said:


> This will be a world record for me for fastest purchase...


Same! I will be downloading before you can say "Triptych"


----------



## jneebz

a_reumers said:


> Same! I will be downloading before you can say "Triptych"


Hoping the CPU usage is better in this release though!


----------



## a_reumers

jneebz said:


> Hoping the CPU usage is better in this release though!


I actually built a new studio PC because of CYCLES. To be fair, my old one was 8 years old but it was still holding up quite well since I absolutely maxed it out at the time I built it.
But then CYCLES made me realize it was really time for a new system. So personally I am not too worried about CPU usage anymore 

Also I wonder if it is possible to make it less CPU intensive as S+A's libraries (especially CYCLES) are just capable of doing a lot of weird stuff in real-time. Which is what makes them so awesome but I guess this will always be more taxing for your CPU than a standard KONTAKT library.
Having said that, I am by no means an expert on these things..


----------



## jneebz

a_reumers said:


> I actually built a new studio PC because of CYCLES. To be fair, my old one was 8 years old but it was still holding up quite well since I absolutely maxed it out at the time I built it.
> But then CYCLES made me realize it was really time for a new system. So personally I am not too worried about CPU usage anymore
> 
> Also I wonder if it is possible to make it less CPU intensive as S+A's libraries (especially CYCLES) are just capable of doing a lot of weird stuff in real-time. Which is what makes them so awesome but I guess this will always be more taxing for your CPU than a standard KONTAKT library.
> Having said that, I am by no means an expert on these things..


Yeah apparently some people have problems even on high end systems....but yeah I’m with you. Every time I play around with Cycles I’m just amazed at quality....so useful.


----------



## a_reumers

So, about that release date @slateandash..

What do you guys think of 14-5-2021? Has a certain ring to it, right?
Also, 14+5+2021=2040, divided by 680 makes three.. and it's your third instrument! 
See the symbolism? SEE?!

I mean, it's up to you but if it were me - I wouldn't pass up on such a unique opportunity..


----------



## David Kudell

I saw the banner ad for S + A at the top of the forum and got excited, but it was an ad for Cycles. 😢


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

David Kudell said:


> I saw the banner ad for S + A at the top of the forum and got excited, but it was an ad for Cycles. 😢


I read your comment about a banner ad and got excited, then got the Cycles part......


----------



## davidson

DarkestShadow said:


> I read your comment about a banner ad and got excited, then got the Cycles part......


I saw there were new replies in the thread and got excited...


----------



## David Kudell

davidson said:


> I saw there were new replies in the thread and got excited...


I saw someone replied to my comment and got excited...


----------



## X-Bassist

David Kudell said:


> I saw someone replied to my comment and got excited...


I didn’t get excited about this at all... then saw all your comments and got excited about excitement, but then went back to work.... yawn... yea.

Three cheers for excitement! Ra! ra! ... oh nevermind.


----------



## X-Bassist

Wait!... I knew I came here for something... What’s up Slate an Dash? In development and you had working versions over 8 months ago, so you started this thread. So....

What’s up with your release? 😳 

I suppose I should expect a slate that slips away if it’s in the name. 😄



slateandash said:


> We'd been posting little development vids and updates on the 'beautiful textural strings' thread but dont want hijack the conversation, so we'll use this now to post any updates, answer any questions etc


----------



## Larbguy

last 10% always takes 90% of the work / time


----------



## a_reumers

David Kudell said:


> I saw someone replied to my comment and got excited...


I saw this and got extremely excited..






..then I realized I made that in photoshop (and that I should really get back to work)


----------



## slateandash

Larbguy said:


> last 10% always takes 90% of the work / time


Too true! So sorry that its taken so long everyone, tidying up all the loose ends has taken sooooo much longer than we thought, its seemed never ending.


But yes we are in process of overview vid etc so the wait shall end soon (dont want to give a specific date with how everything else has gone). 

RE CPU, you can push it into high territories but its general use is way more stable than Cycles and its easier to reduce cpu when you have problems by unloading mic positions etc


----------



## davidson

a_reumers said:


> I saw this and got extremely excited..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..then I realized I made that in photoshop (and that I should really get back to work)


You suck!


----------



## mikewbragg

slateandash said:


> Too true! So sorry that its taken so long everyone, tidying up all the loose ends has taken sooooo much longer than we thought, its seemed never ending.
> 
> 
> But yes we are in process of overview vid etc so the wait shall end soon (dont want to give a specific date with how everything else has gone).
> 
> RE CPU, you can push it into high territories but its general use is way more stable than Cycles and its easier to reduce cpu when you have problems by unloading mic positions etc


Thanks so much for your attention to detail and not rushing something out thats not ready. Really looking forward to the library. Sounds fantastic!


----------



## gnapier

a_reumers said:


> I saw this and got extremely excited..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..then I realized I made that in photoshop (and that I should really get back to work)


That was mean….😢. Funny, but mean…🙂


----------



## Montisquirrel

This thread was almost on the 3rd page of the "commercial announcements" so I had to do something..

@slateandash I know what you can do to keep it on the first page for a looong time.


----------



## jneebz

Montisquirrel said:


> This thread was almost on the 3rd page of the "commercial announcements" so I had to do something..
> 
> @slateandash I know what you can do to keep it on the first page for a looong time.


Noooo! Bad! Boo!


----------



## slateandash

You won’t believe it but the day after we started the overview video recording we got hit with covid, which halted everything until this week! 🤦🏻‍♂️ Back up and running now albeit a bit slowly 🤧


----------



## Anders Wall

slateandash said:


> You won’t believe it but the day after we started the overview video recording we got hit with covid, which halted everything until this week! 🤦🏻‍♂️ Back up and running now albeit a bit slowly 🤧


Hope you’re ok! This shit is not important, life is. Take your time. I’m sure we’ll all be here staring at the pale light from the computer screen refreshing the page every 30 seconds. Too curious to leave, something might get released.
Aka “hand me the popcorns, this will be great”

Best,
/Anders


----------



## gnapier

slateandash said:


> You won’t believe it but the day after we started the overview video recording we got hit with covid, which halted everything until this week! 🤦🏻‍♂️ Back up and running now albeit a bit slowly 🤧


Yikes! Well, be better and take care. That stuff is no joke. Hopefully, you were all vaccinated so it didn’t hit full on. 🤕


----------



## a_reumers

slateandash said:


> You won’t believe it but the day after we started the overview video recording we got hit with covid, which halted everything until this week! 🤦🏻‍♂️ Back up and running now albeit a bit slowly 🤧


Oh shit, hope you guys are feeling 100% recovered soon. Take it slow!


----------



## Montisquirrel

slateandash said:


> You won’t believe it but the day after we started the overview video recording we got hit with covid, which halted everything until this week! 🤦🏻‍♂️ Back up and running now albeit a bit slowly 🤧


Hope you get well soon! Your health is much more important that our impatient.


----------



## gnapier

The SSD I bought for this is getting filled up! I’ll need another (and maybe a bit more discipline). 🙂


----------



## AdamKmusic

It’s happening! Looks like the library is called Landforms!


----------



## Mikro93

LANDFORMS → SLATE + ASH


Slate + Ash is a Bristol based sound design studio that creates bespoke and commercial sample instruments with a focus on the creative processing of acoustic and electronic source material




slateandash.com





:D


----------



## Mikro93

It sounds so, so great!


----------



## doctoremmet

“ Strings are broken down into individual trios of bass, cello and violin. The woodwinds section consists of a low ensemble of baritone saxophone, contrabassoon and bass clarinet; a high ensemble of oboe, clarinet and bassoon; and a trio of flutes. Brass consists of a low trombone section and a high ensemble of trumpet and flugelhorn. As well as this, articulations taken from sessions with a solo violinist and flautist are included. “

Dobby is in love... I hope master will like it too and give it to Dobby.


----------



## D Halgren

Bought, does it show up in Native Access? I'm not in the studio yet.


----------



## Mikro93

doctoremmet said:


> Dobby is in love... I hope master will like it too and give it to Dobby.


Darn it, Master was hoping Dobby could give it to him!


----------



## doctoremmet

Mikro93 said:


> Darn it, Master was hoping Dobby could give it to him!


Let’s see. Dobby purchased loads of 8Dio for 50% off, BHCT, Tenor Colossus and Tracktion f ‘em for master. Master is going to have to earn his keep with those items before getting ANY new ones. But it does make Dobby a bit sad. Dobby didn’t expect this one so soon.


----------



## doctoremmet

Landforms (the word itself) seems to ring some sort of bell. Maybe it just reminds me of Lifeforms by TFSOL. Or New Forms (Bristol!!) by Roni Size? Either way. I even like the name. 

Congratulations @slateandash ❤️


----------



## slateandash

Hey everyone, its not quite ready for launch yet! 

If you purchase now you'll get your serial when its officially out 😅


----------



## Banquet

I’m at work but it sounds great from the description! I thought it was going to be 90gb? On website it says 2.8? 
Anyway, they had me at ‘emerging from nature’. Can’t wait to get home and buy.


----------



## slateandash

Banquet said:


> I’m at work but it sounds great from the description! I thought it was going to be 90gb? On website it says 2.8?
> Anyway, they had me at ‘emerging from nature’. Can’t wait to get home and buy.


We're still finishing the page. Tech specs are copied from Cycles currently 😅


----------



## D Halgren

slateandash said:


> Hey everyone, its not quite ready for launch yet!
> 
> If you purchase now you'll get your serial when its officially out 😅


Sorry to jump the gun. I bought it before I even knew what I was doing 🤷‍♂️


----------



## doctoremmet

Early adopters. People doing the leap of faith. Pioneers who trust developers.

My kind of people. Fearless. ❤️


----------



## davidson

I was just about to purchase but I think I'll let you actually release it first


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

doctoremmet said:


> Early adopters. People doing the leap of faith. Pioneers who trust developers.
> 
> My kind of people. Fearless. ❤️


well, the walkthroughs are fantastic and shows how amazing it is, no need for leap of faiths! :D :D

Seriously... sounding incredible!! Some of my favorite textures I've ever heard and I'm insanely picky.

Damn, I only now realize it's not even showing up on the list XD Hackers everywhere hahah


----------



## wetalkofdreams

The joyful scream I just let out was at a decibel level and a pitch that I did not know I could hit


----------



## N.Caffrey

Holy...... this stuff is phenomenal!!!


----------



## Salohcin894

Incredible stuff, a long time coming. Congrats!


----------



## Montisquirrel

Seems like they quickly polished the website, so the technical details are not just copied from Cycles anymore and there are some new demos. There is also a user guide pdf online.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Might be a left over but the price changes when you first refresh the page


----------



## David Kudell

@slateandash congrats on the (upcoming) release! The teaser sounds great.


----------



## Banquet

Is it available yet?


----------



## reimerpdx

Banquet said:


> Is it available yet?


you can purchase... I believe S+A will send the serial once they tie up loose ends.


----------



## Salohcin894

One other user asked, but I never saw a response. Is there a discount if you own cycles and auras, or is the current early access discount the lowest it will be?


----------



## SupremeFist

I'm worried this is way too hip for me, but it sounds incredible... *looks at wallet*


----------



## David Kudell

SupremeFist said:


> I'm worried this is way too hip for me, but it sounds incredible... *looks at wallet*


😂 it’s the kind of library that makes you want to have a hip Instagram page.


----------



## SupremeFist

David Kudell said:


> 😂 it’s the kind of library that makes you want to have a hip Instagram page.


Also I want all the hip gear in the videos. (What is that gorgeous fader box?)


----------



## Montisquirrel

Salohcin894 said:


> One other user asked, but I never saw a response. Is there a discount if you own cycles and auras, or is the current early access discount the lowest it will be?


I don't think so, at least there is no information on the website. But it is not yet released, so we dont know 100%. But 208 £ (about 240€) is not aked too much for this in my opinion. Its something unique and special.


----------



## David Kudell

SupremeFist said:


> Also I want all the hip gear in the videos. (What is that gorgeous fader box?)


I’ve never seen that fader box before. Maybe it’s a normal Fadermaster Pro with a Snapchat filter on it.


----------



## Sibbo

@SupremeFist the fader box is on their website under 'objects'


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Wondering if it may still be available this week.... now it's out but it isn't


----------



## davidson

Montisquirrel said:


> I don't think so, at least there is no information on the website. But it is not yet released, so we dont know 100%. But 208 £ (about 240€) is not aked too much for this in my opinion. Its something unique and special.


Where are you seeing that price? I'm seeing £250 (~ €290)


----------



## wetalkofdreams

SupremeFist said:


> Also I want all the hip gear in the videos. (What is that gorgeous fader box?)


This one? https://slateandash.com/collections/objects/products/16n


----------



## SupremeFist

davidson said:


> Where are you seeing that price? I'm seeing £250 (~ €290)


It's 208 plus Vat ≈ 250


----------



## SupremeFist

wetalkofdreams said:


> This one? https://slateandash.com/collections/objects/products/16n


Yes, it's more expensive than this library but I _want_ it


----------



## dedene

I’m still hoping for a crossgrade or loyalty bonus on top of the current intro price for customers who already have both of the other two instruments. 🤞


----------



## Montisquirrel

davidson said:


> Where are you seeing that price? I'm seeing £250 (~ €290)








Edit:





Taxes are added when checkout.


----------



## Banquet

Well I bought it. And man, I'm watching the videos now and this just sounds awesome. I thought Cycles was a high, high bar, but this seems perhaps to surpass even that. Any chance this will be available to download tonight?.. I would love to get this downloaded overnight to have ready for the weekend.


----------



## a_reumers

Watched the engine overview, smiling from ear to ear for the entire 17 minutes.
Cycles was mesmerizing but S+A have outdone themselves I think. The new engine seems incredibly versatile and inspiring. Congrats!!

Also hope you guys are feeling completely recovered from the 'rona!


----------



## Larbguy

gonna sample auras into landforms and then run that through cycles

hipster composer implosion


----------



## Llama Butter

broke my damn laptop smashing the mf "add to cart" so fast.


----------



## Kevperry777

This is really mind-blowing stuff. That engine is unreal.


----------



## MaxOctane

Lovely lovely patches https://slateandash.com/products/landforms


----------



## Jack Weaver

Anyone want to comment on whether the core overload situation evident in Cycles is there within Landforms? 

.


----------



## Alchemedia

Jack Weaver said:


> Anyone want to comment on whether the core overload situation evident in Cycles is there within Landforms?
> 
> .


Great question for S+A. I don't think it's being delivered yet.


----------



## feck

Will there be a different price for those of us who own Auras and Cycles already?


----------



## galindoi

Question: How important is MPE control for this library? You may know that the Seaboards are basically non-existent.

Beautiful library!


----------



## AdamKmusic

galindoi said:


> Question: How important is MPE control for this library? You may know that the Seaboards are basically non-existent.
> 
> Beautiful library!


Iirc I think they said there’s no MPE


----------



## slateandash

Banquet said:


> Well I bought it. And man, I'm watching the videos now and this just sounds awesome. I thought Cycles was a high, high bar, but this seems perhaps to surpass even that. Any chance this will be available to download tonight?.. I would love to get this downloaded overnight to have ready for the weekend.


We’re actually not exactly sure. We’re just waiting on NI to do their final sign off and send us the serials. Everything is now ready from our end.

Could be today, could be Mon/Tues next week.

Thanks so much everyone for all the support and the unofficial pre-orders! 😝


----------



## slateandash

wetalkofdreams said:


> This one? https://slateandash.com/collections/objects/products/16n


Also as a note on the 16n faderbox you get a cv output from each fader as well as the midi. Super useful if you have any modular or cv compatible hardware. It’s a beaut!


----------



## Banquet

slateandash said:


> We’re actually not exactly sure. We’re just waiting on NI to do their final sign off and send us the serials. Everything is now ready from our end.
> 
> Could be today, could be Mon/Tues next week.
> 
> Thanks so much everyone for all the support and the unofficial pre-orders! 😝


Yikes... thanks for letting me know.. I'm going to try and mentally 'stand down' but that won't be easy as I'm sooooo hyped!!!


----------



## Igorianych

incredible modern sound!


----------



## davidson

Jack Weaver said:


> Anyone want to comment on whether the core overload situation evident in Cycles is there within Landforms?
> 
> .


@slateandash Do you have any info regarding cpu usage - how it compares to cycles in general for example?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Let's all write to NI so they hurry up!!!!!!!! :D :D 

Minions?

MINIONS???!!!ßßß


----------



## Montisquirrel

davidson said:


> @slateandash Do you have any info regarding cpu usage - how it compares to cycles in general for example?


They said earlier in this thread, that it is lighter on cpu.
But in the other hand, it was not easy to say why Cycles was slow on some computer systems and running without problems on others.


----------



## Nullhertz

davidson said:


> @slateandash Do you have any info regarding cpu usage - how it compares to cycles in general for example?


If i remember correctly, they said earlier that it tends to have a lower cpu usage compared to Cycles. Furthermore, you have the option to disable some of the mic positions which Iirc lowers the cpu usage if needed. + all in all not so much granular stuff happening compared to Cycles which should also help.

Edit: Monti was a bit faster :D


----------



## Francis Bourre

Instant buy.
I wish all devs could be innovative and creative like you are.


----------



## davidson

@Montisquirrel @Reasy Cheers guys. I'd be interested to hear that's still the case before purchasing. I have dropouts pressing a single key with some cycles presets on a trash can mac, so I'm cautious.


----------



## Nate Johnson

sooooooo the sound design concepts I _slave_ for hours creating from regular samples can now be achieved by the touch of a single key?!?! 

i'm trying reeeeaaalllly hard not to buy this - don't wanna put my traditional samples out of work!


----------



## Montisquirrel

Nate Johnson said:


> i'm trying reeeeaaalllly hard not to buy this - don't wanna put my traditional samples out of work!


You can import your traditional samples into Landmark, so they are not out of work


----------



## MA-Simon

What I would like to know, not shure if it has been asked yet, how many samples are there per articulation? Or is it a stretched single sample for the whole range?

Just asking because this all sounds very sound-effecty, but is it playable chromatically too?


----------



## Mikro93

MA-Simon said:


> Or is it a stretched single sample for the whole range?


Definitely not that, because the demos and videos just sound too good for it to be repitched or slowed down.

The website says 12,898 samples and 222 core articulations, so on average, that's 58.1 samples per articulation? Which seems like a lot, because I would expect tonewise sampling at best. And this is unless the combos also have their own samples. Anyway, I'm sure S+A can answer you


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

MA-Simon said:


> What I would like to know, not shure if it has been asked yet, how many samples are there per articulation? Or is it a stretched single sample for the whole range?
> 
> Just asking because this all sounds very sound-effecty, but is it playable chromatically too?


It's 100% clearly multi sampled. There is a video with just the raw articulations played on the website. It's the first video.


https://player.vimeo.com/external/558280602.hd.mp4?s=d1304a781fad5e84ee599c019833dfb03aca6358&profile_id=169



But I'd be curious how much stretching there is going on. Some other textural libs have only 1 new sample every 5 keys.

Landforms absolutely doesn't sound like that mostly.


Mikro93 said:


> Definitely not that, because the demos and videos just sound too good for it to be repitched or slowed down.
> 
> The website says 12,898 samples and 222 core articulations, so on average, that's 58.1 samples per articulation? Which seems like a lot, because I would expect tonewise sampling at best. And this is unless the combos also have their own samples. Anyway, I'm sure S+A can answer you


You need to take mic positions into account though which the samples will be divided for. Not sure how many (3 I think) and probably differs per instrument.
The sections seem to have 3 spot mics for the individual players while solo instruments ofc won't have that.


----------



## MA-Simon

DarkestShadow said:


> There is a video with just the raw articulations played on the website. It's the first video.


Thats mostly single keys and chords though, no keyboard view. So hard to judge.

Nice sounds though.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

MA-Simon said:


> Thats mostly single keys and chords though, no keyboard view. So hard to judge.
> 
> Nice sounds though.


Not my impression. With chords one can also tell if the surrounding notes are very stretched, that would sound rather bad, especially with closer mics and smalls sections.
Would also require an enormous effort and hideousness on their end to always pick the least stretched notes for the many many examples they showed. Not really happening. 

And how is a physical midi keyboard related to sample stretching?


----------



## MA-Simon

DarkestShadow said:


> And how is a physical midi keyboard related to sample stretching?


Ah, no what I meant was for a patch-playtrough I would have much preferred to see what was actually played and what is a phrase. I am piano guy, so I need to see what is happening. Maybe I am the only one. With the information I have gathered currently there seems to be only 6 samples per layer/articulation.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

MA-Simon said:


> Ah, no what I meant was for a patch-playtrough I would have much preferred to see what was actually played and what is a phrase. I am piano guy, so I need to see what is happening. Maybe I am the only one. With the information I have gathered currently there seems to be only 6 samples per layer/articulation.


Yea, true. I'm careful with that too...
To me it mostly sounded like it's all playable except a few gliss style ones. Could turn of the arp though and play it.


----------



## oboemaroni

Did the price go up? I'm sure it was reduced to £203 yesterday, assumed it was the intro offer, now it's £250


----------



## Mikro93

£208 here, try refreshing the page. It's most likely a little bug with the website, others have experienced it 

But hey, no rush, it isn't even pre-announced yet


----------



## oboemaroni

Thanks yes must have been £208, I'm only semi-interested at the moment so not in any rush to buy...


----------



## Banquet

I think it’s £208 ex- VAT


----------



## axb312

When is the intro price up to?


----------



## davidson

Are the people who are seeing £208 in the UK? I understand once you add VAT its more or less £250 anyway, but I wonder why we're seeing different things. This is what I see at the top of the page;


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

davidson said:


> Are the people who are seeing £208 in the UK? I understand once you add VAT its more or less £250 anyway, but I wonder why we're seeing different things. This is what I see at the top of the page;


I'm in germany. 208 here.

Vat only gets added when trying to checkout for me.
So it would be strange if it randomly adds it automatically on the site for some people


----------



## MA-Simon

DarkestShadow said:


> I'm in germany. 208 here.


What, really. I alway thought you were in the US. D:


----------



## davidson

DarkestShadow said:


> I'm in germany. 208 here.
> 
> Vat only gets added when trying to checkout for me.
> So it would be strange if it randomly adds it automatically on the site for some people


Ah, S+A use shopify as their commerce platform so it's likely using geolocation in that case.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

MA-Simon said:


> What, really. I alway thought you were in the US. D:


I'm more confused that you've always been thinking about me


----------



## Montisquirrel

davidson said:


> Are the people who are seeing £208 in the UK? I understand once you add VAT its more or less £250 anyway, but I wonder why we're seeing different things. This is what I see at the top of the page;


To be fair, it is not really released yet so maybe just wait for the official release. There is no chance to download it now, so no reason to buy it now. Oh, I forgot... I already bought it


----------



## AdamKmusic

I’ve yet to purchase, I like the excitement of buying it & downloading there & then! Or maybe I’ll just buy it now 🤷‍♂️


----------



## gnapier




----------



## Lionel Schmitt

well, Monday_Tuesday it is then :D
Unless we raid NI folks in their homes XD XD
Bring purchase receipt and demand the code on toilet paper or whatever they have XD


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

MA-Simon said:


> Ah, no what I meant was for a patch-playtrough I would have much preferred to see what was actually played and what is a phrase. I am piano guy, so I need to see what is happening. Maybe I am the only one. With the information I have gathered currently there seems to be only 6 samples per layer/articulation.


Keyboard view and lots of sounds. Everything seems playable except auto-arpegiatted stuff ofc


https://player.vimeo.com/external/557228744.hd.mp4?s=65f5ea4e80cbaabde32329eeedda1b64bf0aa23a&profile_id=175


----------



## charlieclouser

DarkestShadow said:


> Keyboard view and lots of sounds. Everything seems playable except auto-arpegiatted stuff ofc
> 
> 
> https://player.vimeo.com/external/557228744.hd.mp4?s=65f5ea4e80cbaabde32329eeedda1b64bf0aa23a&profile_id=175


Yes, yes, that's all very well and good. Will buy. 

BUT.

What is that tiny 16-fader MIDI controller in the video?!?!? 

WANT.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

charlieclouser said:


> Yes, yes, that's all very well and good. Will buy.
> 
> BUT.
> 
> What is that tiny 16-fader MIDI controller in the video?!?!?
> 
> WANT.











16N → SLATE + ASH


SOLD OUT UNTIL JANUARY 2023 Hand built by Gareth Luke Custom 16n Faderbank used to control electronic musical instruments and devices. Each smooth as silk Alps 60mm fader can send MIDI data through USB or 3.5mm stereo jack, CV (0-5V) through sixteen dedicated jacks, or I2C data through TRS jack...




slateandash.com


----------



## Alchemedia

*S+A Landforms User Guide*
https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0029/7785/7602/files/Landforms_User_Guide.pdf


----------



## charlieclouser

DarkestShadow said:


> 16N → SLATE + ASH
> 
> 
> SOLD OUT UNTIL JANUARY 2023 Hand built by Gareth Luke Custom 16n Faderbank used to control electronic musical instruments and devices. Each smooth as silk Alps 60mm fader can send MIDI data through USB or 3.5mm stereo jack, CV (0-5V) through sixteen dedicated jacks, or I2C data through TRS jack...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slateandash.com


Duh. Thanks for that. I thought for a minute it was some Etsy type deal that I'd never be able to find. Didn't even think to look around their site.

Ordering.


----------



## Mikro93

charlieclouser said:


> Duh. Thanks for that. I thought for a minute it was some Etsy type deal that I'd never be able to find. Didn't even think to look around their site.
> 
> Ordering.


And it has 16 CV outs, you'll have fun!


----------



## oboemaroni

It sounds beautiful, but I always worry with instruments like this that the patches are so kind of "done" or finished that any work I make with it will end up sounding the same as that of everyone else who buys it.


----------



## GNP

oboemaroni said:


> It sounds beautiful, but I always worry with instruments like this that the patches are so kind of "done" or finished that any work I make with it will end up sounding the same as that of everyone else who buys it.


Good point. Though I'm sure there are subtle ways to use filters to make it kinda different?
Not helping much, I know


----------



## slateandash

davidson said:


> @slateandash Do you have any info regarding cpu usage - how it compares to cycles in general for example?


CPU usage is generally much better, more stable and controllable (through muting mic positions etc)


----------



## slateandash

MA-Simon said:


> What I would like to know, not shure if it has been asked yet, how many samples are there per articulation? Or is it a stretched single sample for the whole range?
> 
> Just asking because this all sounds very sound-effecty, but is it playable chromatically too?


It’s multi sampled for 90% of articulations. Normally 5 samples per octave, we found this the best balance of variation and use of studio time/file space.


----------



## slateandash

oboemaroni said:


> Did the price go up? I'm sure it was reduced to £203 yesterday, assumed it was the intro offer, now it's £250


It’s currently £250 inc vat, so cheaper if vat isn’t applicable.

Intro will last 4 weeks then will be £350 after 

We’re actually in the process of moving our site off of shopify partly so we can have a bespoke pricing system to stop all the confusion with vat prices etc


----------



## slateandash

oboemaroni said:


> It sounds beautiful, but I always worry with instruments like this that the patches are so kind of "done" or finished that any work I make with it will end up sounding the same as that of everyone else who buys it.


One of the main intentions of what we do is give people enough control over the material that they can make it their own. Of course people can use presets/artics as they are but they are also hopefully jumping off points to do your own thing 

This video is quite a good example of how easy it’s is to take a source and evolve it through various stages of sound quite easily



and here you can see how hot swapping source articulations in a preset quickly starts creating new sounds


----------



## holywilly

I actually just bought it, for £208. Now can’t wait to really get hands on this beast.


----------



## AdamKmusic

holywilly said:


> I actually just bought it, for £208. Now can’t wait to really get hands on this beast.


How’d you get it for £208?

shows as £249.60 when checking out


----------



## holywilly

I don’t have to pay VAT at my region, however I’m charged for foreign service fee.


----------



## jneebz

I've been waiting so long and TOTALLY IMPATIENTLY for this. Gonna wait for release and hope for a bundle price on AURAS+LANDFORMS


----------



## David Kudell

I bought the Landforms everything bundle, which I’m hoping means with Cycles + Auras?


----------



## jneebz

@slateandash - Any chance there's "complete the bundle" pricing (in my case I would purchase AURAS + LANDFORMS)?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Hope is on Monday!! Not Tuesday but Monday dear Native Instruments!


----------



## AdamKmusic

DarkestShadow said:


> Hope is on Monday!! Not Tuesday but Monday dear Native Instruments!


Any luck? 😂


----------



## Alchemedia

AdamKmusic said:


> Any luck? 😂


It's after hours in Bristol so clearly not gonna happen today. Also still MIA on their homepage.


----------



## SupremeFist

I feel this is like a fusion of BDT and OACE but waaay deeper and for a full orchestra. Does that sound roughly right?


----------



## Alchemedia

SupremeFist said:


> I feel this is like a fusion of BDT and OACE but waaay deeper and for a full orchestra. Does that sound roughly right?


I think Landforms is an entirely unique instrument and Slate & Ash encourages a far more experimental approach than Spitfire.


----------



## SupremeFist

Alchemedia said:


> I think Landforms is an entirely unique instrument and Slate & Ash encourages a more experimental approach than Spitfire.


For sure! I'm thinking just in terms of use cases in arrangements....


----------



## Mikro93

SupremeFist said:


> I feel this is like a fusion of BDT and OACE but waaay deeper and for a full orchestra. Does that sound roughly right?


I thought this as well, with a hint of Orchestral Swarm!


----------



## Montisquirrel

SupremeFist said:


> I feel this is like a fusion of BDT and OACE but waaay deeper and for a full orchestra. Does that sound roughly right?


I dont own OACE, but I have BDT and use it a lot in the background of my music or for quiet transitions, I agree that Landforms has similar sounds, but much deeper and I guess it can be used in a similar way, BUT there is much much more going on.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Alchemedia said:


> It's after hours in Bristol so clearly not gonna happen today. Also still MIA on their homepage.


We're waiting for Native Instruments to prepare codes...
but in Germany it's afterhours too XD Although they probably have more offices. Who knows..


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Well OACE has only 1 new sample every 5 keys. So about 2/3 per octave while Landforms has 5 per octave as S+A mentioned.
And a ton more articulations + different instrument groups. + The sound design engine and 400 presets which sounded amazing to me overall...
OACE is 299 euro and Landforms is 290 pound at full price (I think with Spitfire it's the same for all currencies but even if not it's close even with exchange rates...).

Orchestral Swarm is 249 euro so a bit cheaper, has a sample every 2 keys but a loooot(!!!) less articulations and no sound design engine and presets.

When first looking at it 290 pound seemed like a lot for a texture library but it's actually incredibly cheap in comparison to other libraries like that, given the wealth of content, quality and uniqueness and the amazing presets + engine. The actual value seems to be about twice the price.

Just wasting more time in the thread LOL... dammit. I hope NI sends the codes soon or I will charge them for my procrastination time


----------



## Badblocks

I wouldn't hold your breath, unfortunately, as I think NI is running a big backlog...I pre-purchased Sunset Strings in late November of last year and it took NI three months to get it encoded and available via Native Access. Realitone made it available as a direct download in the interim.


----------



## doctoremmet

Badblocks said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath, unfortunately, as I think NI is running a big backlog...I pre-purchased Sunset Strings in late November of last year and it took NI three months to get it encoded and available via Native Access. Realitone made it available as a direct download in the interim.


Oh no. Paging @muziksculp - Thanos’ fingersnap has created an eternal deadlock situation where two parallel universes clashed into each other and as a result NI won’t ever finish encoding either Landforms or Sonokinetic’s string library...

BTW, every time I read the word Landforms I somehow think of a landfill full of Atari 2600 ET games. I gather this is just me?


----------



## doctoremmet




----------



## muziksculp

I think the problem is that the NI personal that are supposed to encode the library, are still having fun playing with these awesome sounding Sonokinetic strings instead of encoding it. They just couldn't resist the sound of these super shiny, over-polished strings. It's an addictive sound.


----------



## doctoremmet

Something like that for sure. Sorry to derail a perfectly functional commercial thread @slateandash - just having some fun.

Your library looks and sounds gorgeous. Good luck on the release. Hope to be able to get my hands on this soon!

❤️

Proceed hehe.


----------



## davidson

Badblocks said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath, unfortunately, as I think NI is running a big backlog...I pre-purchased Sunset Strings in late November of last year and it took NI three months to get it encoded and available via Native Access. Realitone made it available as a direct download in the interim.


I'm pretty sure S+A said it was sent to NI for encoding several weeks back. They're only waiting on serials to be generated now. I might be wrong though...


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Another day has passed.... well, maybe tomorrow XD

REPEAT TOMORROW. arrggh NI  And then another day for the download + unpack


----------



## Alchemedia

Strategically, it's perhaps in NI's best interest to delay enabling any potential competition for $ until after their biggest sale of the year is over.


----------



## jbuhler

Alchemedia said:


> Strategically, it's perhaps in NI's best interest to delay enabling any potential competition for $ until after their biggest sale of the year is over.


Except NI takes a long time encoding libraries when they aren’t running a sale too. But more generally I think companies having to work on NI’s schedule and terms is another reason the companies that can afford it are moving to their own sample players.


----------



## Alchemedia

I agree. Of course NI claims encoding takes 2-3 weeks on their website.


----------



## slateandash

davidson said:


> I'm pretty sure S+A said it was sent to NI for encoding several weeks back. They're only waiting on serials to be generated now. I might be wrong though...


This. We’re not waiting in a 3 month backlog or NI delaying anything intentionally, just finalising with QA (which did come back with some minor, minor tweaks on Friday, which we quickly sorted). So yeah, just waiting on serials and final installer. Will be any time now ⏰


----------



## holywilly

Woohoo!! Can't wait to download and start using this beast!


----------



## Mikro93

I am so, so torn right now. Money is as tight as ever, but these sound so good...


----------



## Alchemedia

Well that's a load off my mind! 
Thx for the update S+A!


----------



## fiction

jneebz said:


> @slateandash - Any chance there's "complete the bundle" pricing (in my case I would purchase AURAS + LANDFORMS)?


This would be interesting for sure!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Any German friends join me with Tomatos and Eggs at Native Instruments? :D :D


----------



## Nullhertz

DarkestShadow said:


> Any German friends join me with Tomatos and Eggs at Native Instruments? :D :D


Count me in! :D
When and where?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Reasy said:


> Count me in! :D
> When and where?


far away from police stations and jails! :D


----------



## Soundbed

I am having a time figuring out if this is “minimal” enough for me. When I needle drop through all the videos there are so many sounds happening I have a bit of a challenge trying to figure out what I’d hear if only one key was pressed and all “modulation” was off. Usually I am looking for one simple texture in a tool like this. The demos are often quite full of sounds.


----------



## avocado89

Soundbed said:


> I am having a time figuring out if this is “minimal” enough for me. When I needle drop through all the videos there are so many sounds happening I have a bit of a challenge trying to figure out what I’d hear if only one key was pressed and all “modulation” was off. Usually I am looking for one simple texture in a tool like this. The demos are often quite full of sounds.


I am kind of the same mind. Love that they’re pushing the envelope on orchestral sampling & sound design but I would personally love to hear a demo that was more “traditional” or “minimal”. Like what if I wanted to use it in a indie-folk song context? Guitar, vocals, piano maybe with Landforms layered underneath. Would that work? Would it be too “out there” or “avant grade”?

I have a feeling this library is like modeling clay, it can do whatever you want it to do, you just have to spend time playing around with it and learning the ins & outs of all the controls.

I for one am extremely excited to have a different kind of orchestral sampling library on the market. I am extremely tired of all the bread & butter orchestral libraries that some other companies have released. I don’t care about your legatos, give me something new!

Looking forward to hearing/seeing some reviews trickle in from the community once this puppy is released.


----------



## Alchemedia

"Landforms offers a bold new approach to working with orchestral samples. Part sampler, part synthesizer, it takes textural recordings inspired by the movements and shapes of nature and reimagines them within a multidimensional sound design environment."


----------



## tebling

David Kudell said:


> I bought the Landforms everything bundle, which I’m hoping means with Cycles + Auras?


Did this get answered?


----------



## David Kudell

tebling said:


> Did this get answered?


No but I'm figuring once Landforms actually ships it'll get sorted out.


----------



## givemenoughrope

avocado89 said:


> I am kind of the same mind. Love that they’re pushing the envelope on orchestral sampling & sound design but I would personally love to hear a demo that was more “traditional” or “minimal”. Like what if I wanted to use it in a indie-folk song context? Guitar, vocals, piano maybe with Landforms layered underneath. Would that work? Would it be too “out there” or “avant grade”?
> 
> I have a feeling this library is like modeling clay, it can do whatever you want it to do, you just have to spend time playing around with it and learning the ins & outs of all the controls.
> 
> I for one am extremely excited to have a different kind of orchestral sampling library on the market. I am extremely tired of all the bread & butter orchestral libraries that some other companies have released. I don’t care about your legatos, give me something new!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing/seeing some reviews trickle in from the community once this puppy is released.


Same here. I figured this would be a no brainer but after the demos I'm also a bit torn. Not really sure how many of the patches largely determine what you write and not the other way around. I really like their Auras library bc it isn't so dense that each patch writes itself (or the music is already mostly "written" within it).

I'm also not really too keen on the synth sounds which are sort of a more glassy and dreary Boards of Canada style. I realize that's popular recently but too specific and not my thing.

I really think the idea of running a chamber orchestra through audio mangling that makes it something new (as opposed to just more glitchy stuff) is a great idea if done well (Spitfire didn't seem to do that all too well imo with EDNA or whatever it was called). I'll have to listen to the demos again and more carefully (thank God no one talks over them).


----------



## Chamberfield

David Kudell said:


> No but I'm figuring once Landforms actually ships it'll get sorted out.


Better tell the wife and kids bye bye for a while. I can't imagine anything more overwhelming than getting Cycles, Auras, and Landforms all at the same time.


----------



## galindoi

David Kudell said:


> No but I'm figuring once Landforms actually ships it'll get sorted out.


I also took this gamble. I imagine they will create custom serial codes for the bundle...but it would also be kind of funny if they were like "It's just landforms, but with 20 mic positions. No refunds."


----------



## galindoi

@slateandash I've only briefly looked at the manual, but in terms of using your own sounds, is that a setting you would save in Kontakt or what? (Sorry, I don't really have kontakt instruments that require a lot of tweaks)


----------



## Montisquirrel

Soundbed said:


> I am having a time figuring out if this is “minimal” enough for me. When I needle drop through all the videos there are so many sounds happening I have a bit of a challenge trying to figure out what I’d hear if only one key was pressed and all “modulation” was off. Usually I am looking for one simple texture in a tool like this. The demos are often quite full of sounds.


I think the video about "articulations" at https://slateandash.com/products/landforms is showing a lot of the "naked" sounds. It can give you a good overview. For me these are already worth the money.


----------



## Zanshin

Montisquirrel said:


> I think the video about "articulations" at https://slateandash.com/products/landforms is showing a lot of the "naked" sounds. It can give you a good overview. For me these are already worth the money.


Yeah me too, that video sold me. Ordered.


----------



## Soundbed

Montisquirrel said:


> I think the video about "articulations" at https://slateandash.com/products/landforms is showing a lot of the "naked" sounds. It can give you a good overview. For me these are already worth the money.


You think those are one key at a time? If so then there seems to be too much going on for my use. Too “busy”. I will keep an eye on things to see if importing my own samples makes the engine worth it.


----------



## clearside

Hey guys,
Purchased the LANDFORMS instrument (not the bundle) and Native Access is telling me the serial number is "NOT A KNOWN PRODUCT." 

Anyone know how i can get up and running with this ASAP? Got a project i'd love to use it for which is why i grabbed it asap Lol! 

Thanks for any help


----------



## jneebz

clearside said:


> Hey guys,
> Purchased the LANDFORMS instrument (not the bundle) and Native Access is telling me the serial number is "NOT A KNOWN PRODUCT."
> 
> Anyone know how i can get up and running with this ASAP? Got a project i'd love to use it for which is why i grabbed it asap Lol!
> 
> Thanks for any help


It's not released yet.


----------



## clearside

jneebz said:


> It's not released yet.


wait, what? How did i buy it then? Where does it say when it's going to be released? 

Thanks!


----------



## jneebz

clearside said:


> wait, what? How did i buy it then? Where does it say when it's going to be released?
> 
> Thanks!


Just read through this thread


----------



## hummersallad

clearside said:


> wait, what? How did i buy it then? Where does it say when it's going to be released?
> 
> Thanks!





clearside said:


> Hey guys,
> Purchased the LANDFORMS instrument (not the bundle) and Native Access is telling me the serial number is "NOT A KNOWN PRODUCT."
> 
> Anyone know how i can get up and running with this ASAP? Got a project i'd love to use it for which is why i grabbed it asap Lol!
> 
> Thanks for any help


Where did you find a serial number for Landforms?


----------



## clearside

hummersallad said:


> Where did you find a serial number for Landforms?


I purchased it from the website.


----------



## hummersallad

clearside said:


> I purchased it from the website.


So did I but I did not get a serial number!


----------



## mussnig

Would be interesting to see how this compares to something like ******** or similar products (apart from the additional effects of course). Obviously, once it's released ...

EDIT: Just realized that I've been doing a no-no in the commercial section by mentioning a competitor's product. I "redacted" my initial comment and want to sincerely apolozige to @slateandash.


----------



## clearside

hummersallad said:


> So did I but I did not get a serial number!


I'm so confused. I see nowhere that its not out yet and/or why i can buy it and its not released yet. What the hell did i do lol?!?


----------



## wetalkofdreams

clearside said:


> I'm so confused. I see nowhere that its not out yet and/or why i can buy it and its not released yet. What the hell did i do lol?!?


did you buy it through following a link on this thread? Someone found a page on the website with Landforms on, but the page isn't live yet - in other words, S+A didn't mean anyone to see it yet until they get the serial codes from Native Access.

So congratulations! you've joined the rest of us in jumping the gun and buying it before it's released! we've been waiting a week so far :D


----------



## richmwhitfield

I just an email from S+A with a serial! Unfortunately when I tried to register it in NA I get serial 'does not belong to a known product' - I guess they are getting there.


----------



## catibi79

Including MPE?


----------



## hummersallad

richmwhitfield said:


> I just an email from S+A with a serial! Unfortunately when I tried to register it in NA I get serial 'does not belong to a known product' - I guess they are getting there.


Same problem here…


----------



## AdamKmusic




----------



## Nullhertz

AdamKmusic said:


>


Finally!


----------



## Francis Bourre

*The instrument is almost ready, but please note we have still not yet officially released. Look out for our launch notice very soon and you will be able to redeem your serial in Native Access at that time.*


----------



## slateandash

hummersallad said:


> Same problem here…


We've received serials, so they've been sent out, but the installer isnt ready on native access yet. Once the instrument is live on native access and we officially launch the serials will work.

We just wanted to make sure those that have pre ordered it get to download their copy straight away once its ready. 

Heads up that it wont be going live on NA today, it'll be tomorrow at the earliest.


----------



## David Kudell

This thread is proof that people do not read emails. 😂


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

David Kudell said:


> This thread is proof that people do not read emails. 😂


I actually come here for news because I'm too lazy to sign into my mail program ahaha XD


----------



## mussnig

DarkestShadow said:


> I actually come here for news because I'm too lazy to sign into my mail program ahaha XD


I come here because my mail program tells me to do so


----------



## ok_tan

Vaporware 😯😯👻

(Nah joking)(maybe) 😜


----------



## hummersallad

Downloading Landforms now via Native Access! 😀


----------



## AdamKmusic

😦

getting my wallet ready as we speak/type

@hummersallad how big is the download?


----------



## Montisquirrel




----------



## hummersallad

AdamKmusic said:


> 😦
> 
> getting my wallet ready as we speak/type
> 
> @hummersallad how big is the download?


The download is 65.91GB but it is not working correctly. After download was complete it got stuck on "Installing".
Maybe it was too early?

EDIT! Installed! 😀


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

hummersallad said:


> The download is 65.91GB but it is not working correctly. After download was complete it got stuck on "Installing".
> Maybe it was too early?
> 
> EDIT! Installed! 😀


shit, what's your internet speed??????


----------



## Penthagram

It says there is an error with my serial still :D So anxious :D :D


----------



## hummersallad

DarkestShadow said:


> shit, what's your internet speed??????


1200 Mbps.


----------



## hummersallad

Penthagram said:


> It says there is an error with my serial still :D So anxious :D :D


I got the same error message just a few hours ago but decided to try again and suddenly it worked!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Penthagram said:


> It says there is an error with my serial still :D So anxious :D :D


thought it might be an issue with people who "pre-ordered" it but it works for me and I am one of them.
They should work... would try again soon.


----------



## ok_tan

ok_tan said:


> Vaporware 😯😯👻
> 
> (Nah joking)(maybe) 😜


oh slate and ash, forgive me my blasphemic thoughts...

downloading now (will take 26 hours, in indonesia  )


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

ok_tan said:


> oh slate and ash, forgive me my blasphemic thoughts...
> 
> downloading now (will take 26 hours, in indonesia  )


funnily it must have been a couple of minutes around your post that it got activated.
I guess your comment was finally enough!!! XD


----------



## ok_tan

DarkestShadow said:


> funnily it must have been a couple of minutes around your post that it got activated.
> I guess your comment was finally enough!!! XD


Frightened them, hm? 😊


----------



## Penthagram

hummersallad said:


> I got the same error message just a few hours ago but decided to try again and suddenly it worked!


Will try again in a couple of hours. For me this is one of the libraries I've been looking forward most to.


----------



## wetalkofdreams

Penthagram said:


> Will try again in a couple of hours. For me this is one of the libraries I've been looking forward most to.


I should say, it didn't work for me until I closed native access and reopened it again. I kept on trying before that it kept on having error, then it immediately worked once i closed and reopened it.


----------



## davidson

I still have no idea what actually this is, how it works, or how I would use it if I'm honest 

Is there a narrated walkthrough of some kind in the works?


----------



## Harry

Is there a Discount for those who already have Auras and Cycles?


----------



## AdamKmusic

Penthagram said:


> Will try again in a couple of hours. For me this is one of the libraries I've been looking forward most to.


Strange, worked for me first time


----------



## hummersallad

Penthagram said:


> Will try again in a couple of hours. For me this is one of the libraries I've been looking forward most to.


Landforms now appear as one of the instruments on the S+A site! So I guess it is officially released!
Restart Native Access and try again!


----------



## Nullhertz

Congrats on the (now official) release! :D @slateandash


----------



## Penthagram

wetalkofdreams said:


> I should say, it didn't work for me until I closed native access and reopened it again. I kept on trying before that it kept on having error, then it immediately worked once i closed and reopened it.


Thanks a lot! This worked!! :D


----------



## gnapier

Done! Now to clear my calendar...!


----------



## Badblocks

Got it installed...beautiful, but all the presets are causing massive CPU spikes in Ableton when note attacks hit unless I raise the buffer above 256 which is unusual for my system. Anyone else running into this?


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

Anyone having issues downloading this? I've been trying for an hour now. Native Access says I need 106GB of space free on my mac HD, despite setting the install and download location to an external drive. I have 300GB free on my mac HD.

I know this isn't a Slate+Ash issue, it's a NI one, but just in case anyone else has gone through this I thought I'd ask!


----------



## jneebz

Badblocks said:


> Got it installed...beautiful, but all the presets are causing massive CPU spikes in Ableton when note attacks hit unless I raise the buffer above 256 which is unusual for my system. Anyone else running into this?


OMG not again….CYCLES suffers from unacceptable CPU usage. If this is the same story with Landforms I’m out. Look forward to others’ CPU experiences.


----------



## davidson

Badblocks said:


> Got it installed...beautiful, but all the presets are causing massive CPU spikes in Ableton when note attacks hit unless I raise the buffer above 256 which is unusual for my system. Anyone else running into this?


What are your specs?


----------



## Soundbed

DarkestShadow said:


> thought it might be an issue with people who "pre-ordered" it but it works for me and I am one of them.
> They should work... would try again soon.


Can you do a couple of your SoundCloud play throughs? I’m really interested in how “minimal” and textural it can go...


----------



## clearside

slateandash said:


> We've received serials, so they've been sent out, but the installer isnt ready on native access yet. Once the instrument is live on native access and we officially launch the serials will work.
> 
> We just wanted to make sure those that have pre ordered it get to download their copy straight away once its ready.
> 
> Heads up that it wont be going live on NA today, it'll be tomorrow at the earliest.


Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Badblocks

davidson said:


> What are your specs?


Win10 i9 with 64GB ram, library is on an external Samsung USB3 SSD.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Soundbed said:


> Can you do a couple of your SoundCloud play throughs? I’m really interested in how “minimal” and textural it can go...


Yea, absolutely. Probably YouTube, so even better hehe


----------



## Soundbed

DarkestShadow said:


> Yea, absolutely. Probably YouTube, so even better hehe


yeah then i can see whether you're playing one key or ten keys


----------



## will_m

Sounds great, I'd love to hear how stripped back it can go though. With so much happening under the hood I expect this will hit the CPU pretty hard.


----------



## DivingInSpace

I can't financially justify this but.. Damn it sounds nice


----------



## givemenoughrope

versko19 said:


> Playing with it now and it can sound as stripped back and bare boned to something as basic as a sustained string note.


The review I've been looking for. Thanks. 

If anyone is inclined to do a playthrough..


----------



## jneebz

versko19 said:


> Playing with it now and it can sound as stripped back and bare boned to something as basic as a sustained string note.


CPU hit + specs if possible? Thanks in advance


----------



## ism

Richard Wilkinson said:


> Anyone having issues downloading this? I've been trying for an hour now. Native Access says I need 106GB of space free on my mac HD, despite setting the install and download location to an external drive. I have 300GB free on my mac HD.
> 
> I know this isn't a Slate+Ash issue, it's a NI one, but just in case anyone else has gone through this I thought I'd ask!


This is a well known native access issue. You will need 2-3x the library size of free space on your system disk, and there's really no way around it. It's an incredible pain.

Workarounds are:

1. temporarily remove lots of stuff from your system disk (if it's even big enough)
2. ask NI for the direct download files
3. create a temporary boot disk on a partition of a very large external disk


----------



## paperhouse

ism said:


> This is a well known native access issue. You will need 2-3x the library size of free space on your system disk, and there's really no way around it. It's an incredible pain.
> 
> Workarounds are:
> 
> 1. temporarily remove lots of stuff from your system disk (if it's even big enough)
> 2. ask NI for the direct download files
> 3. create a temporary boot disk on a partition of a very large external disk


4. If you use a Time Machine backup, it can cause discrepancies between how much disk space appears to be free in finder and how much Native Access thinks there is. This script deletes local snapshots and always helps when I'm trying to install something with NA: https://apple.stackexchange.com/a/340906


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

ism said:


> This is a well known native access issue. You will need 2-3x the library size of free space on your system disk, and there's really no way around it. It's an incredible pain.
> 
> Workarounds are:
> 
> 1. temporarily remove lots of stuff from your system disk (if it's even big enough)
> 2. ask NI for the direct download files
> 3. create a temporary boot disk on a partition of a very large external disk


Thanks - I got round it by installing the library on my macbook (which weirdly has _less_ free space!) and copying over the folder. Loving it so far


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

40 minutes of randomly playing around with it :D
It's only a fraction of the library... mostly just checking the Landforms folder and a few pads and keys
So far I'm mind blown!!!


----------



## AdamKmusic

Got to 95% downloaded/ installed then had an error 🤦‍♂️ take 2


----------



## catibi79

Harry said:


> Is there a Discount for those who already have Auras and Cycles?


My situation is the same. I saw that there is also EVERYTHING BUNDLE. It would have been nice to have a discount for those who have the other libraries.


----------



## davidson

The patch sizes are bloody massive 

Why is that? Like I said, I don't fully understand the engine and what's loaded in, but these presets being well over a gig seems...unnecessary? Are there a multitude of mic positions loaded in or something?


----------



## Captain Oveur

davidson said:


> I still have no idea what actually this is, how it works, or how I would use it if I'm honest
> 
> Is there a narrated walkthrough of some kind in the works?


Did you watch the Engine Overview video? It isn't narrated but the captions got the job done for me.

Personally I'm not a fan of all the hidden and nested elements in the UI. I wish the main view had more complete visualizations of all the mangling going on underneath.


----------



## Montisquirrel

Just want to say congratulations for the release and thank you for making this instrument.

I played with it about 30min and I love the sounds and the depth. I'm running it on a 6 years old Windows computer, my DAW is FL Studio and I have no CPU problems so far.

It will take some time to really dive into this monster but I am looking forward to it.


----------



## davidson

Captain Oveur said:


> Did you watch the Engine Overview video? It isn't narrated but the captions got the job done for me.
> 
> Personally I'm not a fan of all the hidden and nested elements in the UI. I wish the main view had more complete visualizations of all the mangling going on underneath.


I did, twice, but I still couldn't grasp it. I'll try again in the morning with a coffee.


----------



## Alchemedia

DarkestShadow said:


> 40 minutes of randomly playing around with it :D
> It's only a fraction of the library... mostly just checking the Landforms folder and a few pads and keys
> So far I'm mind blown!!!



Thanks for doing the preset demo. Very nice.
How much CPU does this thing eat?
What specifically do you find "mind-blowing" about it?


----------



## Soundbed

DarkestShadow said:


> 40 minutes of randomly playing around with it :D
> It's only a fraction of the library... mostly just checking the Landforms folder and a few pads and keys
> So far I'm mind blown!!!



thank you


----------



## wetalkofdreams

Slate + Ash, this was worth the wait by a long way. Thank you for this incredible library <3


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Alchemedia said:


> Thanks for doing the preset demo. Very nice.
> How much CPU does this thing eat?
> What specifically do you find "mind-blowing" about it?


Actually you can see the CPU hit on the right on the top in Kontakt in my video. Depends on the patch....
Although it might also depend on the system and CPU.

Mine is Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-10940X CPU @ 3.30GHz, 3301 Mhz, 14 Core(s), 28 Logical Processor(s)

Didn't try it in a project yet.

Well, the sounds/presets I played (in the video and others in general) are mind-blowing to me. Apparently not to you


----------



## hummersallad

DarkestShadow said:


> Well, the sounds/presets I played (in the video and others in general) are mind-blowing to me.


I absolutely agree! It is a huge library of beautiful, inspiring and useful patches! So far I have only scratched the surface but I love what I'm hearing! So happy I bought Landforms!


----------



## Alchemedia

DarkestShadow said:


> Actually you can see the CPU hit on the right on the top in Kontakt in my video. Depends on the patch....
> 
> Well, the sounds/presets I played (in the video and others in general) are mind-blowing to me. Apparently not to you


Thx for the info DS! I certainly didn't mean to imply I'm not impressed--I'm a huge fan of S+A, just hoping you could elaborate a bit once your mind has reintegrated.  
BTW, the sounds are indeed wonderful but wondering about the playability factor. I believe Cycles was intended for a different demographic than Landforms. Composers used to traditional libraries might find it either daunting or refreshing to work with Cycles due to it's inherent experimental nature. I personally gravitate towards experimental sound design and happy accidents. Not necessarily the best approach productivity-wise, but then I'm a surrealist by nature.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Alchemedia said:


> Alchemedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for the info DS! I certainly didn't mean to imply I'm not impressed--I'm a huge fan of S+A, just hoping you could elaborate a bit once your mind has reintegrated.
> BTW, the sounds are indeed wonderful but wondering about the playability factor. I believe Cycles was intended for a different demographic than Landforms. Composers used to traditional libraries might find it either daunting or refreshing to work with Cycles due to it's inherent experimental nature. I personally gravitate towards experimental sound design and happy accidents. Not necessarily the best approach productivity-wise, but then I'm a surrealist by nature.
Click to expand...

 Playability in what regard? Most of it is one pitch per key and thus playable. As the video hopefully showed... often going from one key to chords and back etc.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Some deep sampling tech stuff because who else covers it.....

We have 1 sample across 4 keys for the most part. So actually 3 samples per octave.
Some of the solo violin and flute patches only have 1 sample overall.
Seems to vary. Sometimes it's 2-3 samples per pitch for a few rounds but then a lot of same-sample-stretching in other pitches (all in the same patch).
Variable but mostly in 4rds/3 samples per 12 keys as said.

That's not that uncommon, some major Spitfire libs in that textural style are sampled in 5fths, so just 2 and a half per octave.


----------



## mafgar

DarkestShadow said:


> 40 minutes of randomly playing around with it :D
> It's only a fraction of the library... mostly just checking the Landforms folder and a few pads and keys
> So far I'm mind blown!!!



I took a nap to this and it was pretty great, you should write an album with this alone


----------



## pinki

givemenoughrope said:


> Same here. I figured this would be a no brainer but after the demos I'm also a bit torn. Not really sure how many of the patches largely determine what you write and not the other way around. I really like their Auras library bc it isn't so dense that each patch writes itself (or the music is already mostly "written" within it).
> 
> I'm also not really too keen on the synth sounds which are sort of a more glassy and dreary Boards of Canada style. I realize that's popular recently but too specific and not my thing.


Also it's not exactly inexpensive. I mean for a small company with a small portfolio this is big time entry fee.


----------



## k-tronix

pinki said:


> Also it's not exactly inexpensive. I mean for a small company with a small portfolio this is big time entry fee.


I'm on the same fence . I figure that both components of Landforms are valuable: (1) the included library is an expensive undertaking (they did rent out Peter Gabriel's place + engineers + musicians) and (2) the engine can be fed anything you make, which probably opens up a lot of territory. I'm interested to see whether user-sourced input comes out having the same sonic sheen or whether there's a depth even approaching what's possible with Cycles.


----------



## Andrew0568

I downloaded and installed within Native Access...everything looks like it installed OK, but I can't see the library within Kontakt. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Alchemedia

Andrew0568 said:


> I downloaded and installed within Native Access...everything looks like it installed OK, but I can't see the library within Kontakt. Anyone else have this problem?



Open the KONTAKT Preferences (Mac) / Options (Windows) and switch to the Libraries tab.
In the list, make sure that all Libraries that you wish to appear in the Library Browser are visible by clicking the square next to the Library name.


----------



## Andrew0568

Alchemedia said:


> Open the KONTAKT Preferences (Mac) / Options (Windows) and switch to the Libraries tab.
> In the list, make sure that all Libraries that you wish to appear in the Library Browser are visible by clicking the square next to the Library name.


Thanks for the reply!

I tried that but I still don't see it as an available library. I'm sure it's something I'm doing wrong. It looks like it's installed in Native Access fine. I'm trying to open in Kontakt 6 btw


----------



## Alchemedia

Andrew0568 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I tried that but I still don't see it as an available library. I'm sure it's something I'm doing wrong. It looks like it's installed in Native Access fine. I'm trying to open in Kontakt 6 btw


Try this...

1) In Kontakt, open the settings cog.
2) Browse to Libraries.
3) Check to see if your library is unmarked. If so, go ahead and mark it. This will now display the library in the panel.


----------



## Andrew0568

Alchemedia said:


> Try this...
> 
> 1) In Kontakt, open the settings cog.
> 2) Browse to Libraries.
> 3) Check to see if your library is unmarked. If so, go ahead and mark it. This will now display the library in the panel.


It doesn't show up in my libraries under Kontakt's preferences. 

Sorry if this is spamming this thread too much. I've never had this problem. Usually once a library is registered and installed in Native Access it just shows up within Kontakt.


----------



## jbuhler

Andrew0568 said:


> It doesn't show up in my libraries under Kontakt's preferences.
> 
> Sorry if this is spamming this thread too much. I've never had this problem. Usually once a library is registered and installed in Native Access it just shows up within Kontakt.


Do you have a compatible version of Kontakt? I know folks have had a similar issue with other libraries when Kontakt wasn’t up to date.


----------



## Alchemedia

Kontakt or Kontakt Player *6.5.3 *or higher required.


----------



## givemenoughrope

DarkestShadow said:


> 40 minutes of randomly playing around with it :D
> It's only a fraction of the library... mostly just checking the Landforms folder and a few pads and keys
> So far I'm mind blown!!!



This was really helpful and clears a lot, thanks.
I'm curious what it can do with user material, even just a string chord or chamber polychord, etc. but I think I'm pretty much sold.


----------



## galindoi

Richard Wilkinson said:


> Anyone having issues downloading this? I've been trying for an hour now. Native Access says I need 106GB of space free on my mac HD, despite setting the install and download location to an external drive. I have 300GB free on my mac HD.
> 
> I know this isn't a Slate+Ash issue, it's a NI one, but just in case anyone else has gone through this I thought I'd ask!


For instruments downloaded directly from Native instruments, they first download the installer on your computer (and you need space for your OS etc.). Then, it unzips it and installs it in your preferred location and deletes the file downloaded to your computer. This isn’t a problem for libraries where you download the content directly on an external disk, so it’s pretty annoying.


----------



## galindoi

Andrew0568 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I tried that but I still don't see it as an available library. I'm sure it's something I'm doing wrong. It looks like it's installed in Native Access fine. I'm trying to open in Kontakt 6 btw


Update kontakt. I had the same problem.


----------



## TomaeusD

First test as a five minute experiment with a couple random violin patches and some effect noodling - I'm liking it a lot.


----------



## pinki

From all I'm hearing from first impressions this is great for spaced out evolving drones.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Andrew0568 said:


> It doesn't show up in my libraries under Kontakt's preferences.
> 
> Sorry if this is spamming this thread too much. I've never had this problem. Usually once a library is registered and installed in Native Access it just shows up within Kontakt.


As others have said, make sure you run the latest version of Kontakt (see "Updates" on Native Access)
It didn't show up for me either in the older version of Kontakt and appeared in the newer. Unfortunately there seems to be an unresolved bug for Cubase users where old projects are not recalled correctly when updating from v 6.4.2 (or lower I guess) for instance, so pay attention to that.


----------



## richmwhitfield

Could someone confirm a possible issue please? This only seems to affect playing back MIDI in the DAW rather than just playing notes on a keyboard and only for 5+ note chords. Add smear to the default patch and play back some MIDI of 5+ note chords that start at the same time - I get clicks - tried in Bitwig and Reaper.

Cheers


----------



## jneebz

richmwhitfield said:


> Could someone confirm a possible issue please? This only seems to affect playing back MIDI in the DAW rather than just playing notes on a keyboard and only for 5+ note chords. Add smear to the default patch and play back some MIDI of 5+ note chords that start at the same time - I get clicks - tried in Bitwig and Reaper.
> 
> Cheers


Likely CPU spikes with 5 notes.


----------



## richmwhitfield

It's definitely not CPU spikes as I can play more than 5 notes on my keyboard and no clicking occurs.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Finally got it installed, not going to lie feeling overwhemeled with the amount of content! but so far loving the sounds, I feel like I could compose the score to DARK using this!


----------



## hummersallad

richmwhitfield said:


> It's definitely not CPU spikes as I can play more than 5 notes on my keyboard and no clicking occurs.


Did a quick test in Logic with some quantized 8-note chords and the default patch with Smear added. Quite CPU heavy but no clicks. The CPU meter in KONTAKT goes to about 30% but Logic's Performance Meter reaches 100%! So I'm definitely in "clicking territory"!


----------



## richmwhitfield

hummersallad said:


> Did a quick test in Logic with some quantized 8-note chords and the default patch with Smear added. Quite CPU heavy but no clicks. The CPU meter in KONTAKT goes to about 30% but Logic's Performance Meter reaches 100%! So I'm definitely in "clicking territory"!


Thanks for checking. It's really strange. If I stagger the notes even slightly the click goes away. Works fine with all Effects except Smear and Space.


----------



## AdamKmusic

richmwhitfield said:


> Could someone confirm a possible issue please? This only seems to affect playing back MIDI in the DAW rather than just playing notes on a keyboard and only for 5+ note chords. Add smear to the default patch and play back some MIDI of 5+ note chords that start at the same time - I get clicks - tried in Bitwig and Reaper.
> 
> Cheers


Hmm no clicks or pops, CPU not getting hit that hard either, then again the project is empty

my specs are Intel i7-7820x 3.6 8core & 80gb of RAM with the library on an SDD


(clip has now sound btw)

View attachment test vid.mp4


----------



## Nullhertz

Did a first quick test cue (very simple) in FL Studio. 3 Instances of Landmark (internal effects in use) + Noir.
CPU goes to about 80 %, but I just have a five year old i7.
Seems to work slightly better than Cycles CPU-wise - at least for me.

View attachment Shaded Waves_01.mp3


----------



## richmwhitfield

Well I apologise to you all ( @jneebz ) - it looks like it is CPU related - I rendered it out and no clicks. In Bitwig it spikes to max CPU very briefly which isn't shown in the small CPU meter. Only when I went into the larger display could I see the spikes. Not sure why it doesn't happen when I play notes (8+) at the same time via my keyboard.

Thanks for helping, sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## clearside

paperhouse said:


> 4. If you use a Time Machine backup, it can cause discrepancies between how much disk space appears to be free in finder and how much Native Access thinks there is. This script deletes local snapshots and always helps when I'm trying to install something with NA: https://apple.stackexchange.com/a/340906


This, I had this. What a pain in the ass. Here is the Terminal Code i used to get around this. So annoying NI has this issue STILL....

"
This is a "purgeable space" issue. I really don't fully understand why it's so hard to get rid of purgeable space. Most of it comes from local snapshots from Time Machine backups I think.

You can delete your local snapshots using Terminal.

Open the terminal and copy and paste the following command:

Code:
tmutil listlocalsnapshotdates / |grep 20|while read f; do tmutil deletelocalsnapshots $f; done

Wait until it's done deleting the local snapshots. Restart your computer and it will create a new local snapshot. These snapshots get taken when you have large files around and then delete them so they eat up all your available space."


----------



## paperhouse

Anyone else finding patches really slow to load? They're slower than anything else I own. Any tips? It's on an SSD.


----------



## Alchemedia

paperhouse said:


> Anyone else finding patches really slow to load? They're slower than anything else I own. Any tips? It's on an SSD.


Have you tried batch re-saving?


----------



## paperhouse

Alchemedia said:


> Have you tried batch re-saving?


Doesn't seem to make a difference. It always takes about forty seconds before the patch UI loads (though I can play and hear sound sooner than that)


----------



## Alchemedia

paperhouse said:


> Doesn't seem to make a difference. It always takes about forty seconds before the patch UI loads (though I can play and hear sound sooner than that)


S+A mentioned Landforms is supposed to be less CPU intensive than Cycles, despite Cycles containing 2.6GB compressed vs Landforms 68GB (104GB uncompressed) + 12,898 samples. This is my concern also and so I appreciate you mentioning it. Perhaps S+A will address this here. 

Btw, are you running off an internal or ext SSD?


----------



## GNP

Really thinking of getting this one, except the reports of CPU-intensive usage and long loading times is a major turn-off-er.
Anyone else getting their CPUs spiked?


----------



## ok_tan

thats seriously a good library, especially if one starts to edit the soundsources and to use the many different modulation possibilities. took me some time to get the hang of it, but now: wow 

no cpu spikes, no long loading times.


----------



## GNP

ok_tan said:


> thats seriously a good library, especially if one starts to edit the soundsources and to use the many different modulation possibilities. took me some time to get the hang of it, but now: wow
> 
> no cpu spikes, no long loading times.


Hmm okay thanks for your input. I'll wait alittle bit longer for other replies lol


----------



## richmwhitfield

So my CPU issue, it seems, is down to those Smear and Space effect which I think is using the Replika effect inside Kontakt. I just tried the same test with the Smear inside Landforms turned off, and adding ReplikaXT after Kontakt with the Diffusion setting turned on, and the same click at note-on happens. 

It's really bizarre. Nowhere near CPU max apart from that split second.

Re loading times - it's not too bad, just takes a while for the UI to pop-up. I think if you look at the video @DarkestShadow posted you will see what the loading times are like - well I get similar loading times anyway.


----------



## GNP

Okay I just bought it. So far no CPU issues, which is great. Loading time is pretty okay for me.

One thing though, how do you record moving the Smear or Ring or any of the effects into the MIDI recording? I'm using Cubase, I tried turning on "Write" (top left hand corner of Kontakt) and recorded moving the effects around, but the movements were not recorded. There's also no "MIDI Learn" function.


----------



## hummersallad

paperhouse said:


> Anyone else finding patches really slow to load? They're slower than anything else I own. Any tips? It's on an SSD.


I have all libraries on an external drive (not SSD) and the Landforms patches load in 3-4 seconds.


----------



## hummersallad

GNP said:


> One thing though, how do you record moving the Smear or Ring or any of the effects into the MIDI recording?


Click on the Effect you want to edit and then under Movement you select the source.


----------



## GNP

hummersallad said:


> Click on the Effect you want to edit and then under Movement you select the source.


Ahh, thank you very much.

I'd like to be able to automate the movement in Cubase for more accurate purposes though, is there any way to do that?


----------



## AdamKmusic

GNP said:


> Ahh, thank you very much.
> 
> I'd like to be able to automate the movement in Cubase for more accurate purposes though, is there any way to do that?


I’m not at my PC but you should be able to control the parameter with a CC then you can write the CC data in whilst it plays / records back


----------



## hummersallad

GNP said:


> Ahh, thank you very much.
> 
> I'd like to be able to automate the movement in Cubase for more accurate purposes though, is there any way to do that?


Instead of Record, just select a CC of your choice and animate it in your DAW.
Just made a quick test using the MOD wheel!


----------



## davidson

Is there an online manual available to read?


----------



## hummersallad

davidson said:


> Is there an online manual available to read?


Yes! You will find it at the bottom of the product page. Just below the Audio Demos.
Landforms


----------



## davidson

@hummersallad Thanks!


----------



## heisenberg

GNP said:


> Okay I just bought it. So far no CPU issues, which is great. Loading time is pretty okay for me.
> 
> One thing though, how do you record moving the Smear or Ring or any of the effects into the MIDI recording? I'm using Cubase...



I'm a Nuendo 10.x user on an older i7 machine. Where was your CPU meter in Cubase when you were testing?


----------



## GNP

hummersallad said:


> Instead of Record, just select a CC of your choice and animate it in your DAW.
> Just made a quick test using the MOD wheel!


Okay thanks! Will give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## GNP

heisenberg said:


> I'm a Nuendo 10.x user on an older i7 machine. Where was your CPU meter in Cubase when you were testing?


Yep, I'm using Cubase.


----------



## paperhouse

Alchemedia said:


> S+A mentioned Landforms is supposed to be less CPU intensive than Cycles, despite Cycles containing 2.6GB compressed vs Landforms 68GB (104GB uncompressed) + 12,898 samples. This is my concern also and so I appreciate you mentioning it. Perhaps S+A will address this here.
> 
> Btw, are you running off an internal or ext SSD?


External SSD. Pretty sure I accidentally discovered that it's a UI thing more than a hard drive thing: moving to the next/previous patch with the arrow buttons is much quicker, and so is loading a second or third Landforms patch below the first one inside Kontakt, but replacing the current patch by dragging a new patch onto the UI or closing a patch (with the X button) always freezes the whole interface for almost a full minute before I can click on anything again. @slateandash any ideas here? Happens in Logic, Bitwig, and Ableton on a 2017 MacBook Pro 15-inch / macOS 10.5.7 / Kontakt 6.5.3


----------



## Alchemedia

Anxiously awaiting more feedback and demos of Landforms. Anyone?


----------



## Alchemedia

paperhouse said:


> External SSD. Pretty sure I accidentally discovered that it's a UI thing more than a hard drive thing: moving to the next/previous patch with the arrow buttons is much quicker, and so is loading a second or third Landforms patch below the first one inside Kontakt, but replacing the current patch by dragging a new patch onto the UI or closing a patch (with the X button) always freezes the whole interface for almost a full minute before I can click on anything again. @slateandash any ideas here? Happens in Logic, Bitwig, and Ableton on a 2017 MacBook Pro 15-inch / macOS 10.5.7 / Kontakt 6.5.3


Guessing from your description that dragging in a new patch reloads all the samples.


----------



## heisenberg

GNP said:


> Yep, I'm using Cubase.


Yes I saw your detailed listing of gear and s/w. Thank you. I was asking about CPU utilization. To others who have this on their system, has anyone dropped it into VEPro, obviously via Kontakt, to see if that spreads out the CPU utlization across cores in a more efficient manner? 

I know I am drawing at straws here, just curious if anyone has been experimenting with different ways to load this up so it doesn't bring the machine to its knees or prevent one from using more than just Landforms in a project.


----------



## GNP

GNP said:


> Okay thanks! Will give it a try tomorrow.


Hmm the MIDI Learn for CC is abit finicky. It's hard to assign for both X and Y, and once I've assigned a CC, it only moves from the center, downwards, but not all around the XY pad.


----------



## GNP

heisenberg said:


> Yes I saw your detailed listing of gear and s/w. Thank you. I was asking about CPU utilization. To others who have this on their system, has anyone dropped it into VEPro, obviously via Kontakt, to see if that spreads out the CPU utlization across cores in a more efficient manner?
> 
> I know I am drawing at straws here, just curious if anyone has been experimenting with different ways to load this up so it doesn't bring the machine to its knees or prevent one from using more than just Landforms in a project.


Ahh, I see. Nope, I'm not using VEPro or anything - just loaded Kontakt in Cubase and that's it.


----------



## hummersallad

GNP said:


> Hmm the MIDI Learn for CC is abit finicky. It's hard to assign for both X and Y, and once I've assigned a CC, it only moves from the center, downwards, but not all around the XY pad.


Agree! S+A should really make some tutorial videos about the advanced features and how to use them!


----------



## GNP

hummersallad said:


> Agree! S+A should really make some tutorial videos about the advanced features and how to use them!


Yeah totally. I find that the bespokeness of Landforms went down too much into the advanced features...lol

Don't get me wrong though, love the sounds!


----------



## ok_tan

GNP said:


> Hmm the MIDI Learn for CC is abit finicky. It's hard to assign for both X and Y, and once I've assigned a CC, it only moves from the center, downwards, but not all around the XY pad.


Have a look in the landforms folder. There is a good documentation in there


----------



## GNP

ok_tan said:


> Have a look in the landforms folder. There is a good documentation in there


Yeah I just did, it didn't really explain much about the finicky problem about allocating CCs...it just simply explains the basics


----------



## Francis Bourre

CC automation is working from x1 to x2 on a single line. You have to place this markers (x1 and x2) to define value1 position and value127 position.


----------



## ok_tan

Francis Bourre said:


> CC automation is working from x1 to x2 on a single line. You have to place this markers (x1 and x2) to define value1 position and value127 position.


You can also add x3 and x4 and define a more complex path between the soundsources. You can also mute sources (microphones).


----------



## GNP

Francis Bourre said:


> CC automation is working from x1 to x2 on a single line. You have to place this markers (x1 and x2) to define value1 position and value127 position.


Ah, ok got it!

Well i still think the ease of allocating CCs could be made easier. I wanna spend time morphing the sounds, not working on CC allocating....


----------



## manuhz

I find the instrument very appealing. The engine seems to be also very capable but I’m not totally sure about the “real” qualities of the raw samples.

What about the different mics and articulations available? The huge amount of processors and envelopes make impossible to appreciate the differences.

@S+A Any chance to hear some unprocessed demos?


----------



## Jotto

That demo is just beautiful. Definitely on my list. Free kontakt?


----------



## Mikro93

Jotto said:


> That demo is just beautiful. Definitely on my list. Free kontakt?


Free Kontakt  Quoting the website:


> Kontakt or Kontakt Player 6.5.3 or higher
> Free Kontakt Player included


----------



## slateandash

Hey there everyone!

V busy as you can probably imagine! But have had a quick scan through the thread and here are some answers to questions that have been raised. 


- Loading times should normally take anywhere between 3-10 secs depending on your computer. We didnt come across anything like 30s-1 min in testing to please do let tech support know of this issue and your computer specs so we can track any patterns. 

- Likewise with CPU, we have found Landforms to be pretty stable and generally more manageable for systems than Cycles. You can push Landforms into unstable/demanding territories, with multiple voice auto harmonisation, fast arpeggiation with long envelopes (leads to v high voice counts), multiple xy modulation of high cpu intensive effects such as reverb and delay.

We did try to a bit more restrained than cycles with the preset design in terms of cpu use, but if you find you're struggling with cpu on any presets or in your own patch creation, do see if reducing any of the above features helps (ie bring harmoniser down from 4 voices to 2, check you dont have a really long envelope on fast arpeggiation etc). Also simply using the close or mid mics instead of the full mix will help. If you are using a 4 voice harmoniser with 2 articulations loaded on a+b and all mics used you will be using 60 voices every time you play a single note!

- The manual/user guide is available here https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0...-f736-490c-a807-6665cae998b7.pdf?v=1623340857




manuhz said:


> I find the instrument very appealing. The engine seems to be also very capable but I’m not totally sure about the “real” qualities of the raw samples.
> 
> What about the different mics and articulations available? The huge amount of processors and envelopes make impossible to appreciate the differences.
> 
> @S+A Any chance to hear some unprocessed demos?


There are dry articulations used in the articulations video on the product page, if that helps? 

We will create more videos over the next few weeks some of which should also help show these off more. 

Thanks everyone who has purchased already!


----------



## manuhz

slateandash said:


> There are dry articulations used in the articulations video on the product page, if that helps?
> 
> We will create more videos over the next few weeks some of which should also help show these off more.


Not sure to appreciate any difference but nice to know  I hope you can show us more videos before the intro price is over.


----------



## Flyo

Anyone drop some knowledge about the raw samples and articulations and mics? I would really love to hear the samples on it, without manipulating. Of course it’s created for another porpoise


----------



## discodave

Any additional love for those of us that bought the first two at full price?


----------



## gnapier

discodave said:


> Any additional love for those of us that bought the first two at full price?


I hear ya, and I own Cycles and Aura too. But S+A are a very small outfit. I think they are showing all the love they can with the intro price.


----------



## discodave

gnapier said:


> I hear ya, and I own Cycles and Aura too. But S+A are a very small outfit. I think they are showing all the love they can with the intro price.


Size isn't everything and if I were to buy the bundle now against what I've already spent I'd be looking at £170 extra for all of them. Customer loyalty and care is important no matter what size your company.


----------



## Montisquirrel

I was searching for an articulation which is shown in the walkthrough and could'nt find it. After some time I realized that next to the list of articulations is a small white slider which brings you to much more articulations


----------



## wetalkofdreams

The intro price is £100 off - the everything bundle is actually just the 3 products back at their intro prices.

I understand that the way the industry is, we're used to being bombarded with loyalty discounts and deals, and always thinking things will be cheaper on Black Friday - and then getting annoyed that the discount wasn't big enough on Black Friday either.

But honestly? It's kinda refreshing not seeing loyalty discounts. I would like it even more if there was no intro prices or 'everything bundle' prices either. I yearn to go back to when every product stayed the same price all year round. It would stop people feeling ripped off.


----------



## Alchemedia

wetalkofdreams said:


> I yearn to go back to when every product stayed the same price all year round. *It would stop people feeling ripped off.*


Even better, how about demos and/or a money back guarantee?


----------



## avocado89

Alchemedia said:


> Even better, how about demos and/or a money back guarantee?


They did have a 7 day “no questions asked” refund policy when cycles first came out, but that option disappeared pretty quickly as I recall.

It would be nice to see that option again for this one as well. The demos & walkthroughs are great, but to be forking over almost $400 in CAD bucks is a tough pill to swallow when you haven’t really been able to test it out yourself.

Again I understand how hard the team worked to make this and I think it’s well worth the price and that they aren’t a big developer, but still.

Hopefully there will be more demos/reviews that come out from others who have purchased it before the intro pricing period expires.


----------



## Alchemedia

I agree. I took a chance on Cycles and wasn't disappointed, but, like gambling, which let's face it, this is, and a dangerous habit at that.


----------



## galindoi

I feel like this is the least disappointed I've ever been with a company. I got the everything bundle and I feel like everything is completely worth it and then some. A lot of times, I'll get an 8dio or Spitfire library and feel like "that's it?" but the level of control you get with these libraries basically make them desert island libraries.


----------



## slateandash

wetalkofdreams said:


> The intro price is £100 off - the everything bundle is actually just the 3 products back at their intro prices.
> 
> I understand that the way the industry is, we're used to being bombarded with loyalty discounts and deals, and always thinking things will be cheaper on Black Friday - and then getting annoyed that the discount wasn't big enough on Black Friday either.
> 
> But honestly? It's kinda refreshing not seeing loyalty discounts. I would like it even more if there was no intro prices or 'everything bundle' prices either. I yearn to go back to when every product stayed the same price all year round. It would stop people feeling ripped off.


Yes, we consciously want to avoid getting into the sales cycle thing as it feels an unhealthy approach from both our perspective as a business/creator and the customers perspective with 'sales anxiety'.

We're happy with an intro price to generate a bit more interest/commitment at launch and the bundle price for new customers that would like to go all in in one go. For the general approach we'd rather people just knew where they were with the price and not have to worry about whether its the right time to buy etc.

We're sure some people would disagree and are happy to play that game for the rewards they get but its just not something we wanted to get tangled up in.


----------



## phil_wc

I bought and made some sound with it. This is really cool engine, but quite heavy on cpu. Anyway, I’m happy with it. 
I can’t the way to make it monophonic with glide legato. Would be great if they have this update in the future.


----------



## slateandash




----------



## runningruan

discodave said:


> Size isn't everything and if I were to buy the bundle now against what I've already spent I'd be looking at £170 extra for all of them. Customer loyalty and care is important no matter what size your company.


I totally feel you, I can agree with having lesser sales to cultivate a different business and consumer environment, but a discount to complete the bundle for owners of their earlier two products (as I have seen someone posted on Reddit that that was S+A's earlier reply to a query before retracting it), would certainly secure a much greater love from us early fans. I know I would definitely appreciate it a lot and also feel appreciated and closer to the company, and support them all the way! At the end of it though, I'm sure the team at S+A are doing their very best in producing great products and trying to find the best balance in customer service, it's not easy so keep it up S+A! 🥰


----------



## avocado89

Let’s also not forget that Landforms is at the intro price right now, so they are giving an almost 30% discount off of the original price - that is really amazing.

And I agree if you just keep layering on more discounts, people will not appreciate it, because they’ll want more and more until what? Getting it for free? 

And yes there are some people, like all of us awesome people here, that do appreciate the discounts and say thank you, but that’s not the norm.

As a small business owner and long time retail/customer service worker, I have seen first hand how greedy people can get, very rarely did I have someone say thank you for a discount, they would just ask - hey could I get it for even cheaper?

It’s very easy to get caught in the spiral/cycle of heavy discounting, but I think that can really damage and devalue a brand’s image as well *cough* not mentioning any names and S + A are definitely a more small yet prestigious brand in my mind and I feel they want to keep it that way.

But what do I know - I barely graduated highschool and never went to college 😂


----------



## slateandash




----------



## gnapier

Wonderful in its simple beauty.


----------



## n9n9n9

This is a really remarkable library with an enormous amount of content. Check out the documentation -- it is both much simpler and much deeper than it seemed to me. S+A are hands down the top innovators in samples and synthesis in general, in my opinion. All three of their libraries feel like they are from a different and better world... I can't think of any other way to explain it.


----------



## davidson

Does anyone know of any videos using this library? I can't find anything bar S+A's own, and the one posted earlier in this thread. Youtube is usually brimming with videos once a library releases


----------



## Montisquirrel

davidson said:


> Does anyone know of any videos using this library? I can't find anything bar S+A's own, and the one posted earlier in this thread. Youtube is usually brimming with videos once a library releases


People like me who bought it are still exploring all the content. And sometimes there is no video, because people don't want to share the treasure they've found.

Honestly, the videos provided by s+a are very honest and show most of the library and its functions. If you still not sure about this after watching these and listening to the articulation and preset walkthroughs, maybe this is one is not for you.


----------



## ok_tan

n9n9n9 said:


> This is a really remarkable library with an enormous amount of content. Check out the documentation -- it is both much simpler and much deeper than it seemed to me. S+A are hands down the top innovators in samples and synthesis in general, in my opinion. All three of their libraries feel like they are from a different and better world... I can't think of any other way to explain it.


i agree. all three of them have a very special character one cant find elsewhere. all of them are very inspiring.


----------



## Alchemedia

@slateandash Was there any overdubbing or layering involved in this "collage" or are they realtime performances strung together?


----------



## GNP

heisenberg said:


> I'm a Nuendo 10.x user on an older i7 machine. Where was your CPU meter in Cubase when you were testing?


Yep.


----------



## jneebz

GNP said:


> Yep.


I think the question was asking about the strain on your CPU. Like what was the meter registering….


----------



## GNP

jneebz said:


> I think the question was asking about the strain on your CPU. Like what was the meter registering….


Oh. Then why didn't he/she ask so. lol.

It was sputtering from 30% to 75%, for certain .nki files I chose. Some was 100%, but my system was still able to play it with no clicks or stutters.


----------



## slateandash

Alchemedia said:


> @slateandash Was there any overdubbing or layering involved in this "collage" or are they realtime performances strung together?


Hey there! Not sure I quite understand your question, but it was a layering/collaging of various raw recordings from the session. No overdubbing, just some chopping and placing of recordings to create the piece


----------



## Alchemedia

slateandash said:


> Hey there! Not sure I quite understand your question, but it was a layering/collaging of various raw recordings from the session. No overdubbing, just some chopping and placing of recordings to create the piece


So by collaging you meant layering, right? IOW, the demo was not a single performance but rather comprised of several performances layered together into one. Or am I mistaken? Thx!


----------



## slateandash

Alchemedia said:


> So by collaging you meant layering, right? IOW, the demo was not a single performance but rather comprised of several performances layered together into one. Or am I mistaken? Thx!


Yes, you got it!


----------



## Alchemedia

slateandash said:


> Yes, you got it!


Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## cbdohrn

slateandash said:


> *LANDFORMS*
> SHIFTING
> ORCHESTRAL
> PERSPECTIVES
> 
> Landforms offers a bold new approach to working with orchestral samples. Part sampler, part synthesiser, it takes textural recordings inspired by the movements and shapes of nature and reimagines them within a multidimensional sound design environment.
> 
> *Explore: **slateandash.com/landforms*



Congratulations for the release! The library seems very interesting and sounds great by the demos.

I'm a happy owner of AURAS and CYCLES. Since there is a lower Everything Bundle price, will there be a discount for those who already own the other libraries in order to complete their collection?

Thanks!


----------



## Harry

cbdohrn said:


> Congratulations for the release! The library seems very interesting and sounds great by the demos.
> 
> I'm a happy owner of AURAS and CYCLES. Since there is a lower Everything Bundle price, will there be a discount for those who already own the other libraries in order to complete their collection?
> 
> Thanks!


Check a couple pages back in this thread. S+A answered it there. No, by the way, is tge answer, but tgey explained why.


----------



## cbdohrn

Harry said:


> Check a couple pages back in this thread. S+A answered it there. No, by the way, is tge answer, but tgey explained why.


Hey Harry! Thanks for the answer. I'll check in the thread.


----------



## n9n9n9

re: lack of videos: I think it is so deep that people are still digging.


----------



## Alchemedia

n9n9n9 said:


> re: lack of videos: I think it is so deep that people are still digging.


But are they diggin' it?


----------



## colony nofi

Quick heads up to those on computers with small boot drives like me.
Landforms needs 280GB free (!!!) for install on the boot drive according to the NI app. As far as I can tell the only way around that for people like me (only 256GB system drive) is to go through NI Support and ask them for direct download links. I have done this and am awaiting their reply. 

*This is an NI issue and nothing to do with S+A*

I am wondering how I've managed it in the past though - I'm sure I have many libs that are larger than this. EDIT : I have 9 above 80GB. None of them are installed thru Native access. There you go.


----------



## Mike Olson

colony nofi said:


> Quick heads up to those on computers with small boot drives like me.
> Landforms needs 280GB free (!!!) for install on the boot drive according to the NI app. As far as I can tell the only way around that for people like me (only 256GB system drive) is to go through NI Support and ask them for direct download links. I have done this and am awaiting their reply.
> 
> *This is an NI issue and nothing to do with S+A*
> 
> I am wondering how I've managed it in the past though - I'm sure I have many libs that are larger than this. EDIT : I have 9 above 80GB. None of them are installed thru Native access. There you go.


The install drive doesn't have to be your boot drive. If you have a portable drive you can use it.


----------



## jbuhler

Mike Olson said:


> The install drive doesn't have to be your boot drive. If you have a portable drive you can use it.


On the Mac if you are using Native Access to download and install, you need that much space on the boot drive. You can create a second boot drive to get around that issue, but simply designating an external drive for installation won't get around the problem.


----------



## n9n9n9

colony nofi said:


> Quick heads up to those on computers with small boot drives like me.
> Landforms needs 280GB free (!!!) for install on the boot drive according to the NI app. As far as I can tell the only way around that for people like me (only 256GB system drive) is to go through NI Support and ask them for direct download links. I have done this and am awaiting their reply.
> 
> *This is an NI issue and nothing to do with S+A*
> 
> I am wondering how I've managed it in the past though - I'm sure I have many libs that are larger than this. EDIT : I have 9 above 80GB. None of them are installed thru Native access. There you go.


On the PC there are setting in Native Access for download and install locations -- not on the Mac??


----------



## jbuhler

n9n9n9 said:


> On the PC there are setting in Native Access for download and install locations -- not on the Mac??


Yes, there are install and download locations, but Native Access still requires the use of the boot drive during the installation.


----------



## colony nofi

I have heard back from NI - they sent me an ISO link. Unfortunately our network is a little finicky and keeps dropping out so I have no easy way to download! Eek. I'll get there - my home network is better than at the studio, so will try there later.

But to confirm. It is a known issue. The guys at S+A know about it (but only discovered recently). NI know about it. 

Indeed - even WITH the iso, you MUST have the size of the library free on your OS drive even if installing to an external drive. This is 66GB for this library. I'm lucky - I have 75GB free out of 250. But there will be many who don't have that, and they will be out of luck.

(However in that case, you can always install to another computer and move the library across!)


----------



## dnblankedelman

colony nofi said:


> Unfortunately our network is a little finicky and keeps dropping out so I have no easy way to download! Eek. I'll get there - my home network is better than at the studio, so will try there later.


Not sure what kind of machine you are downloading from, but there are super persistent downloaders like lftp that will retry as hard as it needs to under bad network conditions until the download is complete.


----------



## colony nofi

dnblankedelman said:


> Not sure what kind of machine you are downloading from, but there are super persistent downloaders like lftp that will retry as hard as it needs to under bad network conditions until the download is complete.


Thanks. Yeah, we have a bunch of downloaders we generally use... its an ISO being served from a google drive link so we can't use any of the usual suspects.
I'm 57GB thru this third attempt - crossing fingers.

Edit : And I got it all ok. Will install and play with it tomorrow. Its been a while since I've been this excited to try a new library out. I only wish I didn't have work on at the moment... (yeah right!)


----------



## n9n9n9

I installed Landforms with no more than 70GB free on my boot drive, again on PC. Very strange that it would need 280gb. There are a fair number of Macs out there with boot drives smaller than that!


----------



## VVEremita

While I appreciate that this is an innovative and unique tool for sounddesign based on orchestral samples, I still wonder about the sample content. The articulation walkthrough doesn't show the keyboard, so I wonder: Are all samples playable by pitch (and recorded that way) or are there some textures with fixed pitch that are not playable before they are mangled in the engine? Thanks!


----------



## slateandash

VVEremita said:


> While I appreciate that this is an innovative and unique tool for sounddesign based on orchestral samples, I still wonder about the sample content. The articulation walkthrough doesn't show the keyboard, so I wonder: Are all samples playable by pitch (and recorded that way) or are there some textures with fixed pitch that are not playable before they are mangled in the engine? Thanks!


Quick answer is that the majority (probably 80-90%) of the patches are multisampled. You’ll find more stretched material in the solo violin and flutes as they were more experimental off the cuff sessions.

Also, this week we’re recording a deeper ‘Articulation Overview’ similar to the engine overview, where you can see the keyboard performance


----------



## VVEremita

slateandash said:


> Quick answer is that the majority (probably 80-90%) of the patches are multisampled. You’ll find more stretched material in the solo violin and flutes as they were more experimental off the cuff sessions.
> 
> Also, this coming week we’re recorded a deeper ‘Articulation Overview’ similar to the engine overview, where you can see the keyboard performance



Thanks for the fast reply! That's what I was hoping for


----------



## Flyo

slateandash said:


> Quick answer is that the majority (probably 80-90%) of the patches are multisampled. You’ll find more stretched material in the solo violin and flutes as they were more experimental off the cuff sessions.
> 
> Also, this week we’re recording a deeper ‘Articulation Overview’ similar to the engine overview, where you can see the keyboard performance


Before the intro price?


----------



## slateandash

Flyo said:


> Before the intro price?


Yes 👍


----------



## colony nofi

n9n9n9 said:


> I installed Landforms with no more than 70GB free on my boot drive, again on PC. Very strange that it would need 280gb. There are a fair number of Macs out there with boot drives smaller than that!


I don't know why it would be different on PC or Mac. However, NI confirmed this figure (under my circumstances) was what they expected. 

At least I've been able to download, even if I haven't had the time to do the actual installation + start playing around with it. Tomorrow... (crossing fingers)


----------



## VVEremita

I don't have a machine with enough space on the boot drive (PC). Some problems seem to be Mac-specific? There are workarounds, but I am hesitant. I would like to know what measures I'll need to take to install Landforms. And if it is even possible? I have about 30GB free on the boot drive of my music PC (and several TB externally)

There is another thread about this type of problem with some solutions for specific problems:





__





WTF? Native Access wants ridiculous amounts of free space on my startup drive


This is a new one on me. I have 28GB free on my startup drive (Mojave), which is how it's been for years, and I've installed huge libraries as recently as a few days ago. I'm trying to install a library that's about 14GB. It wants me to free up an additional 35GB or something on my startup...




vi-control.net


----------



## slateandash

VVEremita said:


> I don't have a machine with enough space on the boot drive (PC). Some problems seem to be Mac-specific? There are workarounds, but I am hesitant. I would like to know what measures I'll need to take to install Landforms. And if it is even possible? I have about 30GB free on the boot drive of my music PC (and several TB externally)
> 
> There is another thread about this type of problem with some solutions for specific problems:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Native Access wants ridiculous amounts of free space on my startup drive
> 
> 
> This is a new one on me. I have 28GB free on my startup drive (Mojave), which is how it's been for years, and I've installed huge libraries as recently as a few days ago. I'm trying to install a library that's about 14GB. It wants me to free up an additional 35GB or something on my startup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net


Hi there,

If you cant download through Native Access due to disk space you can contact NI support with your serial number and they can provide a direct download link which doesn't require the additional disk space.


----------



## VVEremita

slateandash said:


> Hi there,
> 
> If you cant download through Native Access due to disk space you can contact NI support with your serial number and they can provide a direct download link which doesn't require the additional disk space.



Thanks for the reply on a sunday! I have heard about this workaround, but a user posted this and states that even with the direct download 66GB need to be available on the OS drive, or is that a Mac issue?:



colony nofi said:


> I have heard back from NI - they sent me an ISO link. Unfortunately our network is a little finicky and keeps dropping out so I have no easy way to download! Eek. I'll get there - my home network is better than at the studio, so will try there later.
> 
> But to confirm. It is a known issue. The guys at S+A know about it (but only discovered recently). NI know about it.
> 
> Indeed - even WITH the iso, you MUST have the size of the library free on your OS drive even if installing to an external drive. This is 66GB for this library. I'm lucky - I have 75GB free out of 250. But there will be many who don't have that, and they will be out of luck.
> 
> (However in that case, you can always install to another computer and move the library across!)


----------



## Harry

Are there any videos showing how to use it (rather than showing its sound capabilities)?


----------



## becolossal

Harry said:


> Are there any videos showing how to use it (rather than showing its sound capabilities)?


The Engine Overview video on this page is a pretty in-depth walkthrough of how it works. 
https://slateandash.com/products/landforms


----------



## Harry

Thanks - that helps yes. Pity we couldn't see the actual patches used.

Do they never show themselves or speak on their videos - only hands and text ...


----------



## slateandash

In case you don’t follow us on Instagram we’ve started running a few different series of posts talking about patch construction, articulation inspiration and simpler techniques inside the engine. Linked below


----------



## slateandash

benjamin4 said:


> Any word on workarounds for people who don't have 70GB free on their boot drive (on a Mac)? I'd love to get going here.


Hi there, do you have a ticket open with our support?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

Got Landforms this morning and I am amazed by the quality and amount of content in this library. Instant favourite


----------



## Mikro93

slateandash said:


> In case you don’t follow us on Instagram we’ve started running a few different series of posts talking about patch construction, articulation inspiration and simpler techniques inside the engine. Linked below



Thank you for this. It is so, so hard to resist; I really don't have the funds but this sounds so good for the music I make.

Congrats on the release again


----------



## davidson

Have any of you uploaded any music you've made using landforms?


----------



## David Kudell

davidson said:


> Have any of you uploaded any music you've made using landforms?


Using several of the patches in a thriller/horror project right now. The pitch in those are unstable so it adds a nice creepy vibe. I layer it with lots of other stuff from Zebra2 and Omnisphere, but Landforms has an organic sound to it which is a nice compliment.


----------



## Harry

slateandash said:


> In case you don’t follow us on Instagram we’ve started running a few different series of posts talking about patch construction, articulation inspiration and simpler techniques inside the engine. Linked below



Nice sounds - what I would really find useful is to see how these patches are put together (or even to see the patch name if they are part of the library).


----------



## Harry

becolossal said:


> The Engine Overview video on this page is a pretty in-depth walkthrough of how it works.
> https://slateandash.com/products/landforms


What is that midi controller - the one with the blue, orange, yellow, red sliders? I like the look of that.


----------



## avocado89

Harry said:


> What is that midi controller - the one with the blue, orange, yellow, red sliders? I like the look of that.


That’s the 16N you can purchase it directly from S + A website:

https://slateandash.com/products/16n

It was hand built by Garett Luke and looks pretty sweet!


----------



## becolossal

Harry said:


> Nice sounds - what I would really find useful is to see how these patches are put together (or even to see the patch name if they are part of the library).


The patch name is right there in the text of each Instagram post.


----------



## Josh Richman

Can someone who owns landforms post a video playing notes and range of notes on their keyboard?


----------



## becolossal

@slateandash I've only begun to scratch the surface with this thing (I could say that about all my S+A stuff considering how deep everything you make is), but it is incredible. The sonic quality of the source material plus the sheer joy of moving one parameter to get something completely different is amazing. Kudos to the entire team on creating something really quite marvelous!


----------



## clintowenellis

Man, this has been a frustrating experience. I purchased the everything bundle as I love these sounds but getting Landforms is killing me! I have an iso link from NI but it is such a slow download, I suspect it'll take around 10 hours.
I'm on my third attempt as it keeps failing, and I can't resume, just got to start from the start each time. I want to play with this so bad, but this experience just doesn't seem right. Like, I'd imagine having this experience if I was trying to pirate the software.

Don't mean to be a negative nancy, I've just been watching Landforms videos over and over in awe, and I'm so close to getting my hands on it but still questioning if and when that'll be.


----------



## soothingpanic

clintowenellis said:


> Man, this has been a frustrating experience. I purchased the everything bundle as I love these sounds but getting Landforms is killing me! I have an iso link from NI but it is such a slow download, I suspect it'll take around 10 hours.
> I'm on my third attempt as it keeps failing, and I can't resume, just got to start from the start each time. I want to play with this so bad, but this experience just doesn't seem right. Like, I'd imagine having this experience if I was trying to pirate the software.
> 
> Don't mean to be a negative nancy, I've just been watching Landforms videos over and over in awe, and I'm so close to getting my hands on it but still questioning if and when that'll be.


What tool are you using to do the download?


----------



## clintowenellis

soothingpanic said:


> What tool are you using to do the download?


Just downloading it through Chrome. Is there a better way? I’m on Mac. Thank you 🙏


----------



## Guido Pannekoek

I'm not a composer and glad I'm not because I have all the time in the world to dive into this library. Ow! Did I write a library? This is not a library. This is a universum in wich you can go on an eternal journey and discover every second a new sound. It's like being in a fairytale with only candyshops. It's a world in itself. It is marvelous. Thank you SlateandAsh for making something wonderfull like this!


----------



## richmwhitfield

clintowenellis said:


> Just downloading it through Chrome. Is there a better way? I’m on Mac. Thank you 🙏


Not sure if it will help, but maybe try a download manager chrome extension. I don't have any names to hand, but there will be a few I bet.


----------



## slateandash

clintowenellis said:


> Man, this has been a frustrating experience. I purchased the everything bundle as I love these sounds but getting Landforms is killing me! I have an iso link from NI but it is such a slow download, I suspect it'll take around 10 hours.
> I'm on my third attempt as it keeps failing, and I can't resume, just got to start from the start each time. I want to play with this so bad, but this experience just doesn't seem right. Like, I'd imagine having this experience if I was trying to pirate the software.
> 
> Don't mean to be a negative nancy, I've just been watching Landforms videos over and over in awe, and I'm so close to getting my hands on it but still questioning if and when that'll be.


So sorry to hear that! If you don’t get it working today please email our support in case there’s anything else they can do.


----------



## dedene

slateandash said:


> So sorry to hear that! If you don’t get it working today please email our support in case there’s anything else they can do.


Isn’t is possible to also provide Pulse download links like before the original two other libraries became Kontakt Player libraries? I think the download hassle being forced to download through Native Access on macOS is really putting a lot of negative energy on Landforms while it seems to be an amazing library to me.


----------



## VVEremita

It almost overshadows the feedback for Landforms in this thread, which seems to be very positive. The problems are 100% because of Native Acces.

I bought and installed Landforms on Windows without any problems and after a first encounter I can say that the source material is wonderful. The engine is well thought out and extremly powerful. The aesthetics of the UI and the functionality behind it are, in my opinion, as good as it gets. There are so many creative ways to use it (reminding me of modular synths), yet everything is presented in an intuitive way. Overall cohesive and pleasing, opening up new areas in a thought out way. I am excited to dig deeper.


----------



## slateandash

dedene said:


> Isn’t is possible to also provide Pulse download links like before the original two other libraries became Kontakt Player libraries? I think the download hassle being forced to download through Native Access on macOS is really putting a lot of negative energy on Landforms while it seems to be an amazing library to me.


Unfortunately its not really feasible to run it through two separate download managers due to all the other issues it would cause. To be honest, running Auras and Cycles through Native Access has been pretty much hassle free and way more streamlined for our customers generally. 

Its only with this much larger release that we've had this problem and whilst it frustratingly has caused more issues than we'd hope, generally through all our different platforms the feedback has been overwhelmingly positive and any issues with downloads taken in good spirit. 

NI are very aware of the issue and have plans to move to a much more efficient system in the near future, which will hopefully mean its a much smoother experience for everyone down the line 🤞


----------



## Guido Pannekoek

VVEremita said:


> It almost overshadows the feedback for Landforms in this thread, which seems to be very positive. The problems are 100% because of Native Acces.
> 
> I bought and installed Landforms on Windows without any problems and after a first encounter I can say that the source material is wonderful. The engine is well thought out and extremly powerful. The aesthetics of the UI and the functionality behind it are, in my opinion, as good as it gets. There are so many creative ways to use it (reminding me of modular synths), yet everything is presented in an intuitive way. Overall cohesive and pleasing, opening up new areas in a thought out way. I am excited to dig deeper.


Here also on a Windows PC. The download and install went very easy.


----------



## becolossal

Guido Pannekoek said:


> Here also on a Windows PC. The download and install went very easy.


On Mac, but my download via Native Access was also smooth. I did run into the space issue, but the workaround for this is to just change the destination for everything to an external drive via Native Access. Once downloaded, change everything back to your preferred defaults, move the library where you'd like it to live, and then locate the library via the magnifying glass in Native Access. I have to do this all the time because the wi-fi signal in my studio is pretty weak and I generally download most libraries via a laptop on a more stable connection.


----------



## zadillo

When does the promotional pricing end?


----------



## Alchemedia

July 12th.


----------



## lostelectricity

Decided to bite the bullet, even though I should have been watching my money this month, because this ticked all the boxes due to its intimate sound and flexibility.

Had same issue with disk space, but Native Instruments were quick to give an ISO and managed to download it successfully after one failed attempt.

I have a 2017 macbook pro with 16gb RAM and no problems with loading time or CPU usage. Works like a charm.

In terms of the sounds, it's everything I was hoping for. Beautiful intimate samples and amazing expressive capabilities. Effects are especially wonderful. Highly unusual sounds here which I haven't found in any other orchestra libraries. Not your bread and butter stuff, but highly useable and unique. Would be great for all genres of music from classical (personally I like a lot of modern classical stuff from Pärt to Richter) to electronic or even (post-)rock. Only scratching the surface, but love what I'm hearing so far. I have a few Spitfire libraries and some East West stuff, but this is way more malleable and very pretty. Bravo. Well worth the money, especially with the introductory price.

Now wondering what MPE controller would pair well with this, as I can now really see the use for that with this library. Any suggestions @slateandash? Roli or maybe Sensel?

Anyway, looking forward to exploring this fairytale environment and can recommend it highly to anyone sitting on the fence.


----------



## clintowenellis

slateandash said:


> So sorry to hear that! If you don’t get it working today please email our support in case there’s anything else they can do.


Finally got it working and it was well worth the wait. Thanks for reaching out and making some amazing products. I'm feeling very inspired!


----------



## Alchemedia

@lostelectricity How about an Osmose?


----------



## lostelectricity

Alchemedia said:


> @lostelectricity How about an Osmose?


Very cool looking keyboard. Never heard of that one. Thanks!


----------



## SupremeFist

Still very intrigued by this and I'd be interested in demos/videos of the more "clean" patches/artics vs the highly treated ones, ie how close does it get to a kind of orchestral OACE?


----------



## lostelectricity

SupremeFist said:


> Still very intrigued by this and I'd be interested in demos/videos of the more "clean" patches/artics vs the highly treated ones, ie how close does it get to a kind of orchestral OACE?


It’s quite different to OACE. There are not so many ‘normal’ articulations, such as legato. There is a plain setting which is beautiful. The brass especially sound spectacular. What’s even better is when you add the reverb which is incredible and worth the price alone. It’s really like an open source version of Spitfire libraries, because you can manipulate the sample so much into something completely new.


----------



## n9n9n9

Anyone else notice that some articulations allow you to time stretch while maintaining pitch and some do not? @slateandash -- am I missing something and if this is the way that it is supposed to be, would you do me a favor and say which do and which do not allow it? Thanks.


----------



## richmwhitfield

Which ones don't allow you to 'Retain Pitch'?


----------



## n9n9n9

it would seem quite a lot. For instance solo violin drifts. I switch the tape speed with no effect on the sound created. If I switch the articulation in the patch to be arpeggio sweeps the tape speed control works as expected.


----------



## Soundbed

Has anyone posted examples of the samples without any effects? 

Conversely has anyone posted what can be done with an external sound source?


----------



## pinki

If the sale is until July 12th the website says £250... so what's the normal price?


----------



## richmwhitfield

n9n9n9 said:


> it would seem quite a lot. For instance solo violin drifts. I switch the tape speed with no effect on the sound created. If I switch the articulation in the patch to be arpeggio sweeps the tape speed control works as expected.


I just tried all 3 solo violin drifts and it definitely changes pitch/octave for me when changing the tape speed. Have you turned off/toggled the 'Retain Pitch' switch.


----------



## Fry777

pinki said:


> If the sale is until July 12th the website says £250... so what's the normal price?


£291 (+VAT I suppose)


----------



## pinki

Thanks. I edited because this is a Commercial Announcement thread so I've moved to Sample Talk


----------



## slateandash

n9n9n9 said:


> it would seem quite a lot. For instance solo violin drifts. I switch the tape speed with no effect on the sound created. If I switch the articulation in the patch to be arpeggio sweeps the tape speed control works as expected.


The tape speed retain pitch works better with the multisampled material, which is 95% of the ensemble and processed material. Quite a lot of the solo violin and flute is single or only a few multisamples so it will often not work as well with that.


----------



## slateandash

pinki said:


> If the sale is until July 12th the website says £250... so what's the normal price?


£349 if you include VAT


----------



## slateandash

Soundbed said:


> Has anyone posted examples of the samples without any effects?
> 
> Conversely has anyone posted what can be done with an external sound source?


We’re putting together a vid for next week which will play through the majority of the source articulations with no effects added.

Make sure you have some time though, think it’s going to be well over an hour long, we’ll see how succinctly we can edit it 😅


----------



## Soundbed

slateandash said:


> We’re putting together a vid for next week which will play through the majority of the source articulations with no effects added.
> 
> Make sure you have some time though, think it’s going to be well over an hour long, see how succinctly we can edit it 😅


Awesome. I have read a LOT of positive things about this library / instrument / tool.

I don’t have any S+A instruments.


----------



## pinki

slateandash said:


> £349 if you include VAT


Wow


----------



## VVEremita

When I started to work with generative patches on my Eurorack system I was immediately entranced by the natural, almost "cosmic" movements achieved by several layers of LFOs modulating different paramenters. It seemed like movements of waves on a beach or some organic process. While I spent hours to program orchestral MIDI to sound "natural", modular synths gave me an instant natural feel. Not intentionally musical, but soothing and calming like something more archaic than musical intention.

Well, I was browsing S+A social media and it doesn't surprise me that the guys are into modular synths. Landforms very much behaves like one if you want it to. I find the "landforms" theme very fitting. The movements created by the engine have that cosmic quality.

It doesn't need to be pushed in abstract sound design to achieve that quality. Even the unprocessed sounds can behave like that if modulated carefully.


----------



## AdamKmusic

pinki said:


> Wow


Bargain for the amount of content & the quality of the samples you're getting!


----------



## n9n9n9

richmwhitfield said:


> Which ones don't allow you to 'Retain Pitch'?


i am talking about w retain pitch on. what should happen is the sound is timestretched out without going down in pitch. this works for some articulations and not for others.


----------



## n9n9n9

slateandash said:


> The tape speed retain pitch works better with the multisampled material, which is 95% of the ensemble and processed material. Quite a lot of the solo violin and flute is single or only a few multisamples so it will often not work as well with that.


thanks for the reply but this doesn't make much sense to me. it's not a matter of the time stretch not working well-- it is not applied *at all* to many articulations when activated. i think it is a bug.


----------



## slateandash

n9n9n9 said:


> thanks for the reply but this doesn't make much sense to me. it's not a matter of the time stretch not working well-- it is not applied *at all* to many articulations when activated. i think it is a bug.


It’s not actually a ‘timestretch’ in a dsp sense. It’s a sample mapping/pitching based process that was created as a halfway house to avoid using the time machine on Kontakt as it is extremely cpu intensive. Unfortunately it relies on the source being multisampled to work correctly, which is why it doesn’t work so well/at all on the solo material


----------



## n9n9n9

richmwhitfield said:


> I just tried all 3 solo violin drifts and it definitely changes pitch/octave for me when changing the tape speed. Have you turned off/toggled the 'Retain Pitch' switch.


NOT pitch! when you set retain pitch to be ON, and then lower the speed, these and other articulations do not time stretch. The pitch shifting works fine.


----------



## n9n9n9

slateandash said:


> It’s not actually a ‘timestretch’ in a dsp sense. It’s a sample mapping/pitching based process that was created as a halfway house to avoid using the time machine on Kontakt as it is extremely cpu intensive. Unfortunately it relies on the source being multisampled to work correctly, which is why it doesn’t work so well/at all on the solo material


That makes sense. You included the samples of the time stretched content but you didn't include it for everything. It would seem that it would be appropriate the expect the GUI to reflect this option not being available when it is not. I love this library (and own the other two) but I would be lying if I said that I thought this was up to your standards. My take: you should do the rest of the multisampling as these time stretched articulations are amazing. Failing that the option should be dimmed when it isn't available. For what it is worth it does work on some of the solo articulations and not on other.


----------



## givemenoughrope

Trying to download and install this for days now. NI gave me a disk image that I can't access. I moved everything off my system drive to free up 200+ GB or whatever it needed and it's the third time the DL failed.

It's a joke at this point. I feel sorry for S&A honestly. NI needs to get this figured out.


----------



## slateandash

n9n9n9 said:


> That makes sense. You included the samples of the time stretched content but you didn't include it for everything. It would seem that it would be appropriate the expect the GUI to reflect this option not being available when it is not. I love this library (and own the other two) but I would be lying if I said that I thought this was up to your standards. My take: you should do the rest of the multisampling as these time stretched articulations are amazing. Failing that the option should be dimmed when it isn't available. For what it is worth it does work on some of the solo articulations and not on other.


The solo material was unplanned ‘bonus’ content essentially, where we had a player from the violin and flute sessions stay on in to the evenings for a bit of a free form improv sample session.

The articulations weren’t planned like the ensemble sampling and it was very off the cuff, following how we have worked in many of our bespoke commissions - having fun and playing with the sounds in the moment.

We weren’t really sure whether we would include it, but thought whilst it wasn’t multisampled there was lots of good stuff to play with and put it in.

We’d actually like to do a full solo textures library/instrument separately covering many different instruments from the orchestra. Using the same process to develop the ideas but then multisampling them. 

yes, greying out the ‘retain pitch’ option could be a good idea when the sample hasn’t been multisampled. Will pass it on…


----------



## slateandash

givemenoughrope said:


> Trying to download and install this for days now. NI gave me a disk image that I can't access. I moved everything off my system drive to free up 200+ GB or whatever it needed and it's the third time the DL failed.
> 
> It's a joke at this point. I feel sorry for S&A honestly. NI needs to get this figured out.


Ah, what a nightmare. Have you gone back to our support to see if there’s something else they can arrange?


----------



## MarkBell

Any thoughts on future MPE functionality???


----------



## VVEremita

slateandash said:


> We’d actually like to do a full solo textures library/instrument separately covering many different instruments from the orchestra. Using the same process to develop the ideas but then multisampling them.



Yes please! That would be great.


----------



## givemenoughrope

slateandash said:


> Ah, what a nightmare. Have you gone back to our support to see if there’s something else they can arrange?


Gone back and forth twice a couple days ago but radio silence since. I feel bad even yelping here since this is on NI/Native Access. Im sure it'll work eventually. Just never had a problem before.


----------



## givemenoughrope

givemenoughrope said:


> Gone back and forth twice a couple days ago but radio silence since. I feel bad even yelping here since this is on NI/Native Access. Im sure it'll work eventually. Just never had a problem before.


also, DL'ed some Komplete stragglers that have been sitting there uninstalled and they work fine. Weird.


----------



## n9n9n9

slateandash said:


> The solo material was unplanned ‘bonus’ content essentially, where we had a player from the violin and flute sessions stay on in to the evenings for a bit of a free form improv sample session.
> 
> The articulations weren’t planned like the ensemble sampling and it was very off the cuff, following how we have worked in many of our bespoke commissions - having fun and playing with the sounds in the moment.
> 
> We weren’t really sure whether we would include it, but thought whilst it wasn’t multisampled there was lots of good stuff to play with and put it in.
> 
> We’d actually like to do a full solo textures library/instrument separately covering many different instruments from the orchestra. Using the same process to develop the ideas but then multisampling them.
> 
> yes, greying out the ‘retain pitch’ option could be a good idea when the sample hasn’t been multisampled. Will pass it on…


thanks for the dialogue on this. i don't mean to nitpick. i would certainly get the library you mention as a possibility. you folks do great work. please keep going. what you are creating is very much works of art and i'm grateful to have them. be well.


----------



## n9n9n9

MarkBell said:


> Any thoughts on future MPE functionality???


my belief is that mpe in kontakt right now is ludicrously complex to implement as they did in auras. i do mpe with landfill in bitwig with the instrument selector in free robin mode running 5 instances of landfill and it works pretty well.


----------



## Alchemedia

n9n9n9 said:


> my belief is that mpe in kontakt right now is ludicrously complex to implement as they did in auras. i do mpe with landfill in bitwig with the instrument selector in free robin mode running 5 instances of landfill and it works pretty well.


Landfill?


----------



## heisenberg

Alchemedia said:


> Landfill?


I sometimes recall it as “Landslide”.


----------



## cbdohrn

Hi everyone and congrats to the Slate and Ash team for this amazing library. It has so many possibilities and sounds great! I started playing with some of its patches and came up with this little cue. I've only used Landforms. Maybe this track can help those who are thinking of buying it.


----------



## duanran007

n9n9n9 said:


> my belief is that mpe in kontakt right now is ludicrously complex to implement as they did in auras. i do mpe with landfill in bitwig with the instrument selector in free robin mode running 5 instances of landfill and it works pretty well.


my pc is going to be landfilled if I run 5 instances


----------



## n9n9n9

@slateandash another suggestion: for the articulations that you have not multisampled: why not just transpose the sample the appropriate amount when the retain pitch setting is on? I do this a lot: I pitch the samples down an octave and transpose the patch up an octave. That way I'm still on concert pitch but I'm playing samples at half speed. Just a thought.

To the folks that haven't been able to try this library out... there is just so much content that it is unreal and it is all of a very high quality. And on top of that once you start working with motion within the perspective.. it's like nothing else I've ever used. It is a paradigm leap. I'm amazed.


----------



## Soundbed

n9n9n9 said:


> there is just so much content that it is unreal and it is all of a very high quality


is any of it shared in a video or audio yet? (what I mean is the raw samples, unprocessed)


----------



## becolossal

Soundbed said:


> is any of it shared in a video or audio yet? (what I mean is the raw samples, unprocessed)


Later this week.


----------



## MarkBell

Landfill!!!

You might as well just say the samples are rubbish 

Disclaimer : Non English speakers this is a joke!


----------



## n9n9n9

When my downloads failed (five times, by my count) the NI installer wasn't cleaning up after itself. I ended up switching all the file locations to an external drive, doing some manual cleaning of the boot disk (although I still haven't found all the space that NI Access took which makes me mad) and then running the DL again. It worked that time. This is on Win10.


----------



## n9n9n9

MarkBell said:


> Landfill!!!
> 
> You might as well just say the samples are rubbish
> 
> Disclaimer : Non English speakers this is a joke!


It was my autocorrect. Apologies.


----------



## hauspe

I'm on holidays (mobile data only), tried to install via NI and at the end there were a few errors. Since NI does not offer a real repair function I have to download it again... 😬. At a glance Landforms seems to work but who knows, there are so many samples and a few could be corrupt or missing. 

Anyone else experienced any error message after the installation?


----------



## givemenoughrope

Finally got this dl'ed and installed. There is a LOT of just raw material here, wow, and halfway through the strings I'm really happy I got this. I haven't gotten into the effects yet but I'm almost sure that the spatialization aspect (number of players, mic distance) will probably be the norm with other libraries soon. Hopefully older libraries will do this as an update. Hard to believe this didn't exist prior really. Bravo!


----------



## slateandash

givemenoughrope said:


> Finally got this dl'ed and installed. There is a LOT of just raw material here, wow, and halfway through the strings I'm really happy I got this. I haven't gotten into the effects yet but I'm almost sure that the spatialization aspect (number of players, mic distance) will probably be the norm with other libraries soon. Hopefully older libraries will do this as an update. Hard to believe this didn't exist prior really. Bravo!


Amazing! Glad you got it all downloaded and are having a good time with it


----------



## Flyo

@slateandash Whats the last date for the intro price? When the video with raw material will come? Thank you


----------



## slateandash

Flyo said:


> @slateandash Whats the last date for the intro price? When the video with raw material will come? Thank you


July 12 for intro price. Trying to upload video to YouTube now. 1h 40m vid, so taking a little time


----------



## hummersallad

slateandash said:


> July 12 for intro price. Trying to upload video to YouTube now. 1h 40m vid, so taking a little time


Could you please post here when the video is available om YT. I have already bought Landforms but I'd love to watch the video! I'm sure that there are lots of sounds that I have missed. It is a BIG library!


----------



## slateandash

hummersallad said:


> Could you please post here when the video is available om YT. I have already bought Landforms but I'd love to watch the video! I'm sure that there are lots of sounds that I have missed. It is a BIG library!


Sure thing!


----------



## hummersallad

It is now available!  But right now only in SD quality. HD vill take some more time…


----------



## slateandash

slateandash said:


> Sure thing!


Already done by @hummersallad


----------



## davidson

Damn, I thought we were getting a narrated walkthrough of the engine


----------



## Flyo

davidson said:


> Damn, I thought we were getting a narrated walkthrough of the engine


This is much more focussed, this even better and fluid for this kind of walkthrough without voice over!


----------



## fiatlux

Alright...after watching this video for a half hour, I am sold.
There is a lot of content and its sounds really good!!


----------



## AMBi

The articulation playthrough video is one of the most useful walkthroughs I've ever seen
Most certainly nudging me to pick it up before the intro price ends there's just so much content!

Thank you for this I wish more developers did these types of videos!


----------



## becolossal

davidson said:


> Damn, I thought we were getting a narrated walkthrough of the engine


This already exists. It's not narrated, but has text that explains everything that is happening. It's referenced earlier in this thread, but is called the Engine Overview video on the Landforms product page.


----------



## slateandash

AMBi said:


> The articulation playthrough video is one of the most useful walkthroughs I've ever seen
> Most certainly nudging me to pick it up before the intro price ends there's just so much content!
> 
> Thank you for this I wish more developers did these types of videos!


Glad it’s useful, was a lot of work 😅


----------



## jneebz

Holy ear candy, Batman. @slateandash you guys have done it again. This instrument is next level. Thanks for sharing your talents with the world!


----------



## slateandash

jneebz said:


> Holy ear candy, Batman. @slateandash you guys have done it again. This instrument is next level. Thanks for sharing your talents with the world!


🙏


----------



## chrisav

Two days ago this product was not even on my radar, as I've been trying not to go down the rabbit hole of new (as in new to me) developers' products lately... Landforms is downloading as we speak 😂

Those videos and the audio demos on the product page blew me away, this is EXACTLY the kind of product I've wanted for so long


----------



## jneebz

chrisav said:


> Two days ago this product was not even on my radar, as I've been trying not to go down the rabbit hole of new (as in new to me) developers' products lately... Landforms is downloading as we speak 😂
> 
> Those videos and the audio demos on the product page blew me away, this is EXACTLY the kind of product I've wanted for so long


It’s a sonic playground.


----------



## stixman

I have auras + cycles so dived into cycles last night convinced I do not need landforms which is partially true but...I had so much fun and love the results that I became convinced...I need landforms as well because...they are masters in this field....so i’m downloading it right now! 👍


----------



## SupremeFist

What does sale price ends tomorrow mean exactly? Eg 11.59pm BST tomorrow?


----------



## slateandash

SupremeFist said:


> What does sale price ends tomorrow mean exactly? Eg 11.59pm BST tomorrow?


Yes, but as a large % of our customers are in the US it ends at midnight PDT.


----------



## SupremeFist

slateandash said:


> Yes, but as a large % of our customers are in the US it ends at midnight PDT.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## jneebz

Love the library, and honestly not trying to be nit-picky, but is there a way to have Landform patches load in Kontakt at 0dB volume default rather than -6dB? Small thing but I have to turn up every patch to hear it properly...


----------



## isu89

Big fan of S+A and after reading this forum decided to pull trigger (uhh, thanks?) JK, very impressive so far.

That said, I hit some initial CPU clicks/spikes within Bitwig 3.3.10 with SSL 2+ audio interface and i7-8700K CPU @ 3.70GHz 3.70 GHz processor.. For reference, other high CPU VSTs (Diva) don't have many issues at all. Changing block size in bitwig to 512 samples eliminated the spikes (but CPU is still rather high, north of 50%, in DSP monitor).

Just curious on opinions on biggest bang for buck to bump up system, if it might help: modern CPU? (Like Ryzen or latest Intel I9), or a more robust audio interface? I'm looking to update anyways for some non-audio purposes, so thought I'd ask for some advice here


----------



## Soundbed

jneebz said:


> Love the library, and honestly not trying to be nit-picky, but is there a way to have Landform patches load in Kontakt at 0dB volume default rather than -6dB? Small thing but I have to turn up every patch to hear it properly...


This is a Kontakt setting. Is it not working for you?


----------



## D Halgren

Soundbed said:


> This is a Kontakt setting. Is it not working for you?


Doesn't work for me either. Not S+A or Spitfire libraries. I have the default set to 0db🤷‍♂️


----------



## jbuhler

D Halgren said:


> Doesn't work for me either. Not S+A or Spitfire libraries. I have the default set to 0db🤷‍♂️


Doesn’t “default” affect where the instrument defaults to when you click on the volume slider and reset it? Otherwise the libraries load at whatever they were set to load by the instrument maker until you save them with a new volume setting. At least that’s my understanding.


----------



## D Halgren

jbuhler said:


> Doesn’t “default” affect where the instrument defaults to when you click on the volume slider and reset it? Otherwise the libraries load at whatever they were set to load by the instrument maker until you save them with a new volume setting. At least that’s my understanding.


Oh, I always thought it would default the volume to that on load. Guess it's time to read the manual. Thanks 👍


----------



## jbuhler

D Halgren said:


> Oh, I always thought it would default the volume to that on load. Guess it's time to read the manual. Thanks 👍


Most of my libraries load at either -6 or 0. My default is set to -6. So I routinely reset the 0 db libraries. I think the master Kontakt volume (the one that affects the whole Kontakt instance) works differently and seems to default to most recently used setting. That one gets me in trouble when I forget to check it as I’m balancing my template and find a new instrument I’ve added is super loud or quiet.


----------



## Donny Grace

Already have AURAS and CYCLES, so decided I might as well go all the way and get this one as well.  Sounds super inspiring. Downloading as we speak ...uh "type". Indicating over a 100 hours. So it's gonna be a while looks like.


----------



## avocado89

Tried to purchase it at intro price with 5 minutes to go but the intro price was gone @slateandash what’s up? Is it still possible to get it at the intro price, was waiting to get paid that’s why I waited until the last minute!


----------



## slateandash

avocado89 said:


> Tried to purchase it at intro price with 5 minutes to go but the intro price was gone @slateandash what’s up? Is it still possible to get it at the intro price, was waiting to get paid that’s why I waited until the last minute!


Email [email protected] with a screenshot of this and they will sort you out 👍


----------



## Coincidental

avocado89 said:


> Tried to purchase it at intro price with 5 minutes to go but the intro price was gone @slateandash what’s up? Is it still possible to get it at the intro price, was waiting to get paid that’s why I waited until the last minute!


I feel your pain! Why can't people pay invoices on time?  I suppose it has stopped me instabuying this intriguing library though...
[EDIT]... or not. [/EDIT]


----------



## Niah2

hummersallad said:


> It is now available!  But right now only in SD quality. HD vill take some more time…



What a great video ! Thank you for doing this !


----------



## LordBasw

Hey guys, does anyone know the name of the preset shown at 4:50 on the preset showcase video on their website?
I've been trying to find it but have not been having much luck


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

LordBasw said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know the name of the preset shown at 4:50 on the preset showcase video on their website?
> I've been trying to find it but have not been having much luck


I was looking for an excuse to stop working a bit, and found it ! It is called "Make Form (MW)", in the Abstract category (Soundscapes in Komplete Kontrol).


----------



## Donny Grace

Donny Grace said:


> Already have AURAS and CYCLES, so decided I might as well go all the way and get this one as well.  Sounds super inspiring. Downloading as we speak ...uh "type". Indicating over a 100 hours. So it's gonna be a while looks like.


Finally 4 days later I have a download. An amazing amount of sounds and capability in the near 70GB.


----------



## LordBasw

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> I was looking for an excuse to stop working a bit, and found it ! It is called "Make Form (MW)", in the Abstract category (Soundscapes in Komplete Kontrol).


Thanks, man, appreciate it.


----------



## slateandash

Hey everyone, Sample Library Review just put up a pretty in depth review of Landforms for those interested.


----------



## dubline

First off, the library is great, I love the approach, and the sound is excellent. That said, I get intense CPU spikes in many instances that really slow down my workflow (studio machine is 10 core i9 w/ 72 Gigs of RAM...) and dealing with certain things, for example, a tempo change, absolutely grinds it to a halt. Is there any chance that 1) there could be an implementation of a feature that disables the time-bound processes that seem to be gumming up the works if, say, all I'm after is a simple string texture or 2) an update might streamline some of the CPU usage. None of the other libraries that I use regularly even come close to the demands this one seems to make.


----------



## n9n9n9

Hmm. I don't have CPU spike as you describe -- in Bitwig 4.01 on a 8 core 2.8Ghz i9 and I have a hard time getting the CPU to add up to much even with a lot of polyphony. What is a patch that you're seeing this on?


----------



## dubline

n9n9n9 said:


> Hmm. I don't have CPU spike as you describe -- in Bitwig 4.01 on a 8 core 2.8Ghz i9 and I have a hard time getting the CPU to add up to much even with a lot of polyphony. What is a patch that you're seeing this on?


Polyphony isn't the problem, I get the spikes in specific scenarios 1) when there is any tempo change in the track 2) When I am writing in (even simple) CC automation. Again, all my other kontakt instances don't spike in these scenarios which leads me to beleive there is an underlying process that jams up in these cases, both of which are frequent in my writing.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

dubline said:


> Polyphony isn't the problem, I get the spikes in specific scenarios 1) when there is any tempo change in the track 2) When I am writing in (even simple) CC automation. Again, all my other kontakt instances don't spike in these scenarios which leads me to beleive there is an underlying process that jams up in these cases, both of which are frequent in my writing.


On my system, the CC automation doesn't create any spike, but the tempo changes do...
If the Landforms patches you're using don't need to follow those tempo changes, I suggest you just click on the "Ext" button in Kontakt so it doesn't stick to your DAW tempo.


----------



## heisenberg

It has been stated recently, I believe by Evil Dragon, that Tempo ramps with Kontakt (and probably any complex virtual synth for that matter) will cause significant performance issues. The computational stuff that has to occur with that should be an indication that this is an invitation to problems in a DAW timeline, in my view.

Edit: removed redundancy in post


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

heisenberg said:


> It has been stated recently, I believe by Evil Dragon, that Tempo ramps with Kontakt (and probably any complex virtual synth for that matter) will cause significant performance issues. The computational stuff that has to occur with that should be an indication that this is an invitation to problems in a DAW timeline, in my view.
> 
> Something like tempo ramps when utilizing a library like Landforms is again an invitation to problem creation. Event if it is a simple abrupt tempo change on the same timeline might cause problems.


In my case, Tempo changes are jumps and not ramps, still causing CPU spikes!

Edit : I'll have to double check that


----------



## givemenoughrope

Is there a way to assign the different mic positions to outputs in Kontakt or just load an instance of each patch for each position? Just curious before I create multis that way and if the performances will match up (this would just be for very basic sample playback)


----------



## Harry

I have Landforms and really love the sounds. Unfourtunately its very demanding on resources so I'm struggling to use it to its full potential.

I am currently using a Lenovo P52S laptop
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-8550U CPU @ 1.80GHz 1.99 GHz
32 GB RAM
Windows 10 Pro 64 bit
Cubase 10 Pro

I'm currently in the process of updating to a more powerful desktop - what kind of specs there are the key ones that I should look at that might show me improvement? Or should I say, who is working fine with Landforms, and what specs do they have?


----------



## Gusteeno

Harry said:


> I have Landforms and really love the sounds. Unfourtunately its very demanding on resources so I'm struggling to use it to its full potential.
> 
> I am currently using a Lenovo P52S laptop
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-8550U CPU @ 1.80GHz 1.99 GHz
> 32 GB RAM
> Windows 10 Pro 64 bit
> Cubase 10 Pro
> 
> I'm currently in the process of updating to a more powerful desktop - what kind of specs there are the key ones that I should look at that might show me improvement? Or should I say, who is working fine with Landforms, and what specs do they have?


I'm Running a 2020 iMac 10-core Intel i9 128gb RAM 
Big Sur 11.5
Ableton Live 11 (48khz - 256 buffer)
All libraries on samsung T7 SSD

Even with this powerful machine Landforms still cracks, pops, and freezes for seconds at a time and I have no idea what to do about it. Just bought this new computer thinking it could handle just about anything, and yet this is the one library I own that is borderline useless in SOME patches, not ALL. But some of my favorite ones are the ones that crack, pop, drag when playing which is a huge time killer and buzzkill. Would love if S+A could do something to lessen the blow to the CPU in a future update!


----------



## kevinh

Gusteeno said:


> I'm Running a 2020 iMac 10-core Intel i9 128gb RAM
> Big Sur 11.5
> Ableton Live 11 (48khz - 256 buffer)
> All libraries on samsung T7 SSD
> 
> Even with this powerful machine Landforms still cracks, pops, and freezes for seconds at a time and I have no idea what to do about it. Just bought this new computer thinking it could handle just about anything, and yet this is the one library I own that is borderline useless in SOME patches, not ALL. But some of my favorite ones are the ones that crack, pop, drag when playing which is a huge time killer and buzzkill. Would love if S+A could do something to lessen the blow to the CPU in a future update!


How did you format your ssd? ie what file system type did you use?

for me Mac OS extended format solved all my kontakt issue.


----------



## Gusteeno

kevinh said:


> How did you format your ssd? ie what file system type did you use?
> 
> for me Mac OS extended format solved all my kontakt issue.


Both of my SSD's are MAC OS Extended (Journaled)


----------



## TonalDynamics

Gusteeno said:


> I'm Running a 2020 iMac 10-core Intel i9 128gb RAM
> Big Sur 11.5
> Ableton Live 11 (48khz - 256 buffer)
> All libraries on samsung T7 SSD
> 
> Even with this powerful machine Landforms still cracks, pops, and freezes for seconds at a time and I have no idea what to do about it. Just bought this new computer thinking it could handle just about anything, and yet this is the one library I own that is borderline useless in SOME patches, not ALL. But some of my favorite ones are the ones that crack, pop, drag when playing which is a huge time killer and buzzkill. Would love if S+A could do something to lessen the blow to the CPU in a future update!


i9 9850k here @ 5.1 GHZ, 860 EVO SSDs, 64GB 3200mhz GSKILL RAM, Studio One W10 x64, Kontakt 6.6.0, buffer @ 128 samples


I am having clicks and pops with this library as well, strangely not when sustaining notes, but with the note _onsets_ - when I first press a key, there is an audible pop during the attack phase of samples with most patches, no CPU or DISK overload lights, no apparent overload in windows Resource Monitor on any of my 10 cores.

Once the sound is sustaining there is no issue... very strange.

Out of my 100 or so Kontakt libraries this is the only one that clicks or pops at all on my current rig, including NI Straylight and Pharlight (which can both click @128 sample buffer but only with lots of keys being slammed down repeatedly in an unrealistic fashion, nowhere near as bad as Landforms)

Anyone experience this?


----------



## Bman70

TonalDynamics said:


> i9 9850k here @ 5.1 GHZ, 860 EVO SSDs, Studio One W10 x64
> 
> I am having clicks and pops with this library as well, strangely not when sustaining notes, but with the note _onsets_ - when I first press a key, there is an audible pop during the attack phase of samples with most patches, no CPU or DISK overload lights.
> 
> Once the sound is sustaining there is no issue... very strange.
> 
> Anyone experience this?


Can you edit the amplitude envelopes manually? I've found when any onset click occurred in Omnisphere, it's always too abrupt of an envelope change.. usually a right angle. Tweaking the envelopes the right away invariably fixes it.


----------



## TonalDynamics

Bman70 said:


> Can you edit the amplitude envelopes manually? I've found when any onset click occurred in Omnisphere, it's always too abrupt of an envelope change.. usually a right angle. Tweaking the envelopes the right away invariably fixes it.


I can try that, but this is with factory default presets in the 'Sound Design' patches folder (totally untouched by me)

Just got it today, so I will test patches from the other folders as well but I suspect it will demonstrate the same behavior


----------



## Bman70

TonalDynamics said:


> I can try that, but this is with factory default presets in the 'Sound Design' patches folder (totally untouched by me)
> 
> Just got it today, so I will test patches from the other folders as well but I suspect it will demonstrate the same behavior


Yeah I've held off on it though it's interesting, because it struck me as maybe a resource hog and possibly unwieldy as well as the reports of clicking. Sometimes too much stuff just gets piled on, even Quadra (UVI) can suffer from that.


----------



## Jotto

Harry said:


> I have Landforms and really love the sounds. Unfourtunately its very demanding on resources so I'm struggling to use it to its full potential.
> 
> I am currently using a Lenovo P52S laptop
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-8550U CPU @ 1.80GHz 1.99 GHz
> 32 GB RAM
> Windows 10 Pro 64 bit
> Cubase 10 Pro
> 
> I'm currently in the process of updating to a more powerful desktop - what kind of specs there are the key ones that I should look at that might show me improvement? Or should I say, who is working fine with Landforms, and what specs do they have?


Wow.. i guess my i3 with 16g ram wont work then


----------



## zadillo

madebypete said:


> Hi all. I have a licence for Landforms to sell. I bought it as a knee jerk reaction after using Cycles which I absolutely love. Whilst Landforms is amazing, it just doesn't fit my music at the moment.
> 
> Happy to sell for £249 to there is a £100 saving going for anyone who wants it.


Hi, 

I might be interested although it looks like the price for it on their site is £291?


----------



## gives19

Are those issue with Clicks and pops resolved? I rarely have these issues even with Omnisphere, but wanted to ask if there are concerns still.. I am looking for some landscapes like sounds and ways to move them around in Atmos as well.


----------



## Alchemedia

gives19 said:


> Are those issue with Clicks and pops resolved? I rarely have these issues even with Omnisphere, but wanted to ask if there are concerns still.. I am looking for some landscapes like sounds and ways to move them around in Atmos as well.


I don't think so.


----------



## gives19

Alchemedia said:


> I don't think so.


Seems like for that kind of dough it needs to be..


----------



## gives19

Well, I was going to grab it, but in light of what I have heard about these issues, I'm dumping that idea. Too bad. It's the principle for me. I mean I have some Sonic Extensions I have not really dug into, but Undercurrent for me is really unique for what I am doing.. I have plenty of strings, brass etc. etc. Undercurrent, Nylon Sky etc. inexpensive and sound sonically really great! Next time Slate and Ash


----------



## Montisquirrel

madebypete said:


> Hi all. I have a licence for Landforms to sell. I bought it as a knee jerk reaction after using Cycles which I absolutely love. Whilst Landforms is amazing, it just doesn't fit my music at the moment.
> 
> Happy to sell for £249 to there is a £100 saving going for anyone who wants it.


There is a Sub-forum here for selling stuff. Its not the nicest touch to use the commercial announcement thread of the product. Just saying...


----------



## Chamberfield

I haven't noticed any clicks and pops with the factory presets on Landorms, but I haven't experimented with importing custom samples yet. Cycles on the other hand is still un-useable on a MacPro desktop. I hope they try to resolve that issue with future updates.


----------



## David Kudell

Just wanted to post that Landforms works great for me, and I used it a bunch on a suspense score. There’s so much good stuff in it! I only wish there were previews of the patches. I’m thinking of rendering out short audio clips of each patch so I can more quickly browse the sounds.

I’ve use 3-4 instances at a time without problems. I have a 2017 iMac Pro, which is probably slower that some of the machines I’m seeing. I run at 512 buffer, I really don’t recommend running anything less than that in general, and I suspect that’s the cause of some of the clicks and pops.

Also, the CPU spikes due to tempo change happen in many plugins that use any kind of time based effects. Omnisphere and Zebra do it too. It’s good practice to avoid ramps and just do hard tempo changes. Just think about the amount of calculations that your CPU would need to do on a time based delay that is incrementing incredibly fast like that. There’s no way a ramp is going to work with those effects. Secondly increasing buffer size will eliminate clicks and pops, I’ll go to 1024 if needed. When you render your track the clicks aren’t in there. Thirdly, an option is to render in place any patches that cross over a tempo change that pop due to the time based effect.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Zanshin

David Kudell said:


> There’s so much good stuff in it! I only wish there were previews of the patches.


This ... X 1000. 

I also have no problems with performance with it.


----------



## jneebz

David Kudell said:


> Just wanted to post that Landforms works great for me, and I used it a bunch on a suspense score. There’s so much good stuff in it! I only wish there were previews of the patches. I’m thinking of rendering out short audio clips of each patch so I can more quickly browse the sounds.
> 
> I’ve use 3-4 instances at a time without problems. I have a 2017 iMac Pro, which is probably slower that some of the machines I’m seeing. I run at 512 buffer, I really don’t recommend running anything less than that in general, and I suspect that’s the cause of some of the clicks and pops.
> 
> Also, the CPU spikes due to tempo change happen in many plugins that use any kind of time based effects. Omnisphere and Zebra do it too. It’s good practice to avoid ramps and just do hard tempo changes. Just think about the amount of calculations that your CPU would need to do on a time based delay that is incrementing incredibly fast like that. There’s no way a ramp is going to work with those effects. Secondly increasing buffer size will eliminate clicks and pops, I’ll go to 1024 if needed. When you render your track the clicks aren’t in there. Thirdly, an option is to render in place any patches that cross over a tempo change that pop due to the time based effect.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Just chiming in with another thumbs up for performance on my 2015 i5 QC iMac. Wayyyy better than Cycles.


----------



## gives19

David Kudell said:


> Just wanted to post that Landforms works great for me, and I used it a bunch on a suspense score. There’s so much good stuff in it! I only wish there were previews of the patches. I’m thinking of rendering out short audio clips of each patch so I can more quickly browse the sounds.
> 
> I’ve use 3-4 instances at a time without problems. I have a 2017 iMac Pro, which is probably slower that some of the machines I’m seeing. I run at 512 buffer, I really don’t recommend running anything less than that in general, and I suspect that’s the cause of some of the clicks and pops.
> 
> Also, the CPU spikes due to tempo change happen in many plugins that use any kind of time based effects. Omnisphere and Zebra do it too. It’s good practice to avoid ramps and just do hard tempo changes. Just think about the amount of calculations that your CPU would need to do on a time based delay that is incrementing incredibly fast like that. There’s no way a ramp is going to work with those effects. Secondly increasing buffer size will eliminate clicks and pops, I’ll go to 1024 if needed. When you render your track the clicks aren’t in there. Thirdly, an option is to render in place any patches that cross over a tempo change that pop due to the time based effect.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks Dave for your report! Well, I'll wait until it goes on sale, but with my Atmos upgrade here, ($$), I've certainly spent enough..for now..lol. All kidding aside, I really have so many new sounds that I have had barely any. time to really dig into with shows I have been doing, so good to know that it's solid for you. I have some downtime now for a week or so, so hopefully I will get some time on Sonic Expansions from Spectrasonics. I really like Undercurrent, which is something new. I hardly have any CUP issues at all with my system and I am STILL on a late 2013 Mac Pro. Anxiously waiting for a new Mac Pro next year sometime. G


----------



## David Kudell

gives19 said:


> Thanks Dave for your report! Well, I'll wait until it goes on sale, but with my Atmos upgrade here, ($$), I've certainly spent enough..for now..lol. All kidding aside, I really have so many new sounds that I have had barely any. time to really dig into with shows I have been doing, so good to know that it's solid for you. I have some downtime now for a week or so, so hopefully I will get some time on Sonic Expansions from Spectrasonics. I really like Undercurrent, which is something new. I hardly have any CUP issues at all with my system and I am STILL on a late 2013 Mac Pro. Anxiously waiting for a new Mac Pro next year sometime. G


Nice! Those Sonic extensions look pretty cool too. The reason why I posted about Landforms is because on the internet people tend to post only when they have problems, while there are tons of people enjoying a product who don't speak up. So I wanted to throw some support to S+A because I really think they have some amazing talent and the sound design on Landforms is great.


----------



## gives19

David Kudell said:


> Nice! Those Sonic extensions look pretty cool too. The reason why I posted about Landforms is because on the internet people tend to post only when they have problems, while there are tons of people enjoying a product who don't speak up. So I wanted to throw some support to S+A because I really think they have some amazing talent and the sound design on Landforms is great.


Yup I totally agree!


----------



## davidson

David Kudell said:


> I only wish there were previews of the patches.


I know you're likely already aware, but komplete kontrol gives you preset previews.


----------



## David Kudell

davidson said:


> I know you're likely already aware, but komplete kontrol gives you preset previews.


Amazing!! I totally forgot about that. You just saved me a ton of time. I don't love using the Komplete Kontrol plugin (I built a whole template with it and then realized it was much slower to load than Kontakt) but I'm definitely going to use it for Landforms, as it makes browsing all the sounds so much faster.


----------



## gives19

David Kudell said:


> Amazing!! I totally forgot about that. You just saved me a ton of time. I don't love using the Komplete Kontrol plugin (I built a whole template with it and then realized it was much slower to load than Kontakt) but I'm definitely going to use it for Landforms, as it makes browsing all the sounds so much faster.


yes, I had issue with Komplete Kontrol as well. Never really got it to work well at all. I have a MkII 88 Key so, not sure what it is. I'll dig into it more now the Avid is supporting it also now.


----------



## davidson

David Kudell said:


> Amazing!! I totally forgot about that. You just saved me a ton of time. I don't love using the Komplete Kontrol plugin (I built a whole template with it and then realized it was much slower to load than Kontakt) but I'm definitely going to use it for Landforms, as it makes browsing all the sounds so much faster.


Haha, no worries! Yeah, kk previews are great for browsing unconventional libraries and synths.


----------



## LTS

Hi my friends, I am not really able to understand if the evolving strings+brass+wood articulations in LANDFORMS are tempo synced or not. Thanks in advance for your precious help


----------



## apollinaire

Anyone know if LANDFORMS is ever ever discounted? Maybe on BF? I missed the initial launch discount and want to jump on the S&A train. Thanks.


----------



## Bee_Abney

apollinaire said:


> Anyone know if LANDFORMS is ever ever discounted? Maybe on BF? I missed the initial launch discount and want to jump on the S&A train. Thanks.


Slate + Ash haven’t had any sales since I’ve been watching, starting with the release of Landforms. They do intro prices, but that may be it.

However, they are NKS partners, so Native Instruments could have a sale their products. They did sell a discounted bundle of the other two products around Black Friday.


----------



## kevinh

apollinaire said:


> Anyone know if LANDFORMS is ever ever discounted? Maybe on BF? I missed the initial launch discount and want to jump on the S&A train. Thanks.


As Bee mentioned, they only do intro sales. I waited patiently for Landforms release to pickup Cycles and Auras because I noticed that whe they release a new library they tend to either bundle it with other libraries for a great discount or offer any current libraries also on sale to coincide with intro sale. So this is best time to pick up anything you don’t own at discount. Also as Bee mentioned they may do and NkS partner sale but not guaranteed.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Just saw you can get all 3 current S+A libraries for £499, absolute bargain 






Native Instruments







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## Mikro93

And Landforms @*279,00 €* (409,00 € regularly)

That is an amazing price, which happens once in a blue moon. 7 days left.

Argh

EDIT: including on S+A's website, 30% off:









LANDFORMS → SLATE + ASH


Slate + Ash is a Bristol based sound design studio that creates bespoke and commercial sample instruments with a focus on the creative processing of acoustic and electronic source material




slateandash.com


----------



## Mr Sakitumi

AdamKmusic said:


> Just saw you can get all 3 current S+A libraries for £499, absolute bargain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Native Instruments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.native-instruments.com


The everything bundle on the S+A site is actually cheaper at £415
When you scroll further down on the Landforms page.
So the NI deal costs more (which is strange)
The everything bundle on the S+A site never expires, so don't feel pressured to have to decide now.

Unless, the special has made the S+A everything bundle cheaper. I haven't checked in a while, so 
can't confirm if the £415 is always the same or it's usually more than that?

https://slateandash.com/products/landforms


----------



## Mikro93

Mr Sakitumi said:


> The everything bundle on the S+A site is actually cheaper at £415
> When you scroll further down on the Landforms page.
> So the NI deal costs more (which is strange)
> The everything bundle on the S+A site never expires, so don't feel pressured to have to decide now.
> 
> Unless, the special has made the S+A everything bundle cheaper. I haven't checked in a while, so
> can't confirm if the £415 is always the same or it's usually more than that?
> 
> https://slateandash.com/products/landforms


That's because NI includes VAT in their price (at least for me in France).

I tried to checkout on S+A's website, I get the same price as NI at the final step (not one step before).


----------



## AdamKmusic

Mr Sakitumi said:


> The everything bundle on the S+A site is actually cheaper at £415
> When you scroll further down on the Landforms page.
> So the NI deal costs more (which is strange)
> The everything bundle on the S+A site never expires, so don't feel pressured to have to decide now.
> 
> Unless, the special has made the S+A everything bundle cheaper. I haven't checked in a while, so
> can't confirm if the £415 is always the same or it's usually more than that?
> 
> https://slateandash.com/products/landforms


I’ve already got all 3 libraries, so I won’t have to worry 😂. Once you go to checkout on S+A they’ll add VAT so it’s the same price as NI. In the U.K. the S+A site shows it as £498


----------



## zadillo

Here in the US it looks like it’s cheaper to buy just Landforms from S+A (199£ versus NI at $279 USD)

(I already own Auras and Cycles)


----------



## jneebz

AdamKmusic said:


> I’ve already got all 3 libraries, so I won’t have to worry 😂. Once you go to checkout on S+A they’ll add VAT so it’s the same price as NI. In the U.K. the S+A site shows it as £498


I have Cycles and Landforms. You think AURAS is still a good pick up?


----------



## jl303

Mr Sakitumi said:


> The everything bundle on the S+A site never expires, so don't feel pressured to have to decide now.
> 
> Unless, the special has made the S+A everything bundle cheaper. I haven't checked in a while, so
> can't confirm if the £415 is always the same or it's usually more than that?


It says Original price for everything bundle is $834 usd, but it's $510 usd now.
Do they always sell the bundle at $510?


----------



## jneebz

jl303 said:


> It says Original price for everything bundle is $834 usd, but it's $510 usd now.
> Do they always sell the bundle at $510?


Yesterday it was $410. Looks like they “corrected” it.


----------



## jesussaddle

Mr Sakitumi said:


> The everything bundle on the S+A site is actually cheaper at £415
> When you scroll further down on the Landforms page.
> So the NI deal costs more (which is strange)
> The everything bundle on the S+A site never expires, so don't feel pressured to have to decide now.
> 
> Unless, the special has made the S+A everything bundle cheaper. I haven't checked in a while, so
> can't confirm if the £415 is always the same or it's usually more than that?
> 
> https://slateandash.com/products/landforms


I'm in the U.S. & bought the bundle directly from their website just now - it charged me 416 Pounds. In the end it was $521 dollars, which saved me about $57 off the Native Instruments "sale". The price should be good until approximately the 11th depending on where you live.


----------



## jesussaddle

AdamKmusic said:


> I’ve already got all 3 libraries, so I won’t have to worry 😂. Once you go to checkout on S+A they’ll add VAT so it’s the same price as NI. In the U.K. the S+A site shows it as £498


It saved me $57 just now to buy directly from Slate + Ash using Paypal.


----------



## jesussaddle

Mr Sakitumi said:


> The everything bundle on the S+A site is actually cheaper at £415
> When you scroll further down on the Landforms page.
> So the NI deal costs more (which is strange)
> The everything bundle on the S+A site never expires, so don't feel pressured to have to decide now.
> 
> Unless, the special has made the S+A everything bundle cheaper. I haven't checked in a while, so
> can't confirm if the £415 is always the same or it's usually more than that?
> 
> https://slateandash.com/products/landforms


That's apparently correct if you're in the U.S. like me because I just did it. On Native Instruments site the Everything bundle shows $579, and I paid $522.


----------



## jesussaddle

Bee_Abney said:


> Slate + Ash haven’t had any sales since I’ve been watching, starting with the release of Landforms. They do intro prices, but that may be it.
> 
> However, they are NKS partners, so Native Instruments could have a sale their products. They did sell a discounted bundle of the other two products around Black Friday


I just got it directly from their website - their own website bundle deal worked out much better than Native Instruments deal apparently. Everyone who posts on youtube seems to like these libraries who have them.


----------



## evolvetek

TonalDynamics said:


> i9 9850k here @ 5.1 GHZ, 860 EVO SSDs, 64GB 3200mhz GSKILL RAM, Studio One W10 x64, Kontakt 6.6.0, buffer @ 128 samples
> 
> 
> I am having clicks and pops with this library as well, strangely not when sustaining notes, but with the note _onsets_ - when I first press a key, there is an audible pop during the attack phase of samples with most patches, no CPU or DISK overload lights, no apparent overload in windows Resource Monitor on any of my 10 cores.
> 
> Once the sound is sustaining there is no issue... very strange.
> 
> Out of my 100 or so Kontakt libraries this is the only one that clicks or pops at all on my current rig, including NI Straylight and Pharlight (which can both click @128 sample buffer but only with lots of keys being slammed down repeatedly in an unrealistic fashion, nowhere near as bad as Landforms)
> 
> Anyone experience this?


this models my use case almost exactly, TonalDynamics.

i have an even more beefy machine built a couple months ago:
i9-12900KS . 128 3200 mHz megarams . 6 tb samsung 980 pro ssds . nvidia rtx 3080

a few factors of which i am becoming increasingly certain:

landforms (cycles as well, and to a lesser degree, auras) needs refinement in its code or in its kontakt implementation, and no kontakt editing exists for their instruments
i do not understand how s+a have been successful given the approach they've implemented

kontakt is a frankensteiny piece of software that is certainly not as refined as many newer software instruments, and has such a wide-ranging functionality and still so many varying nks partners and instrument types taking advantage of too-varying functionality and attempted use cases
it can't be all things to all people but it tries to an extent
companies releasing kontakt instruments continue to push its boundaries in a way that is becoming a-functional


when running kontakt in stand-alone mode on aforementioned nutekbeast machine, it performs without cpu spikes on note triggers in landforms
in ableton live, it runs into these spikes on note triggers both playing w/ a controller and playback of midi data
cpu usage in both scenarios is almost identical ... certainly NOWHERE near 100% except for the spikes (and only in the DAW's cpu measurement, not in the kontakt instrument window's cpu measurement ... also overall system cpu usage is at like ... 3% ?)
i have read previously about kontakt and / or s+a not playing as nicely in ableton live as it should
there are instances of users triggering 20+ instrument kontakt combi patches in v4 or 5 on very old machines (by today's standards) with VERY few CPU issues
the bigger issues then were rammage or disk speed

what daw are you using?

talking to ableton about this (not just their tier1 tech support mind you ...) results in their recommendation to contact the maker of the instrument. NI is in denial. has anyone contacted s+m -- i mean s+a about these ridiculous issues yet ? on any forum ? any luck ?

/e


----------



## evolvetek

gives19 said:


> Are those issue with Clicks and pops resolved? I rarely have these issues even with Omnisphere, but wanted to ask if there are concerns still.. I am looking for some landscapes like sounds and ways to move them around in Atmos as well.


not at all. this is a notable under-the-hood issue that s+a need to address.

i am trying (on occasion) to get closer to the root cause.

help me to gather more usable objective data, fam.


----------



## evolvetek

David Kudell said:


> Just wanted to post that Landforms works great for me, and I used it a bunch on a suspense score. There’s so much good stuff in it! I only wish there were previews of the patches. I’m thinking of rendering out short audio clips of each patch so I can more quickly browse the sounds.
> 
> I’ve use 3-4 instances at a time without problems. I have a 2017 iMac Pro, which is probably slower that some of the machines I’m seeing. I run at 512 buffer, I really don’t recommend running anything less than that in general, and I suspect that’s the cause of some of the clicks and pops.
> 
> Also, the CPU spikes due to tempo change happen in many plugins that use any kind of time based effects. Omnisphere and Zebra do it too. It’s good practice to avoid ramps and just do hard tempo changes. Just think about the amount of calculations that your CPU would need to do on a time based delay that is incrementing incredibly fast like that. There’s no way a ramp is going to work with those effects. Secondly increasing buffer size will eliminate clicks and pops, I’ll go to 1024 if needed. When you render your track the clicks aren’t in there. Thirdly, an option is to render in place any patches that cross over a tempo change that pop due to the time based effect.
> 
> Hope this helps!


appreciate the insight here. what daw are you using - logic pro ? how about audio device ?


----------



## becolossal

I've been getting the pops more than usual as of late, but it definitely seems to be dependent on the patch (i.e., the more complicated, fx heavy ones).

• 3.2 GHz iMac Pro
• 32GB of RAM
• Mojave 10.14.6
• Apollo x6
• Logic Pro (haven't tried it in Ableton yet)


----------



## davidson

There are some S+A patches I can't press a single key without causing logic to crap out completely on a mac studio (and a 2018 intel macbook pro, M1 mini, and 2013 mac pro before that). I'll certainly be thinking long and hard before I spend any more money with them.


----------



## Montisquirrel

I don't have a lot of problems, using Windows Ryzen 5 3600, 32GB Ram, RME Babyface Pro FS, 
DAW is FL Studio.

Maybe you can name some of the patches and let us try them on our machines.


----------



## David Kudell

evolvetek said:


> appreciate the insight here. what daw are you using - logic pro ? how about audio device ?


Cubase 11 & 12. Latest version of Kontakt. CPU meter in Kontakt hovers around 15-20% when playing a Landforms sound design pad. My iMac Pro has 10 cores. My audio device was an Apogee Duet 2, now I'm using an RME UCX II, so that hasn't changed anything here.

Perhaps try it with the VST version of Kontakt instead of the AU version?


----------



## becolossal

It's known by S+A that performance can be pretty brutal. I can't find it at the ready, but I remember reading here at some point that the challenge was that performance nastiness was wholly inconsistent and no real patterns could be found. We could have the exact same set up running the exact same patch and experience wildly different behavior.


----------



## richmwhitfield

For me the issue occurred with the patches that used the smear effect (maybe space as well) and I guess that is replika in the background. I got spkies on my laptop, but it is OK now I have a much more powerful pc, as I would hope as well 😊


----------



## evolvetek

becolossal said:


> It's known by S+A that performance can be pretty brutal. I can't find it at the ready, but I remember reading here at some point that the challenge was that performance nastiness was wholly inconsistent and no real patterns could be found. We could have the exact same set up running the exact same patch and experience wildly different behavior.


i know this is not the case.

there are many correlative factors. i suspect s+a are quite small, and haven't approached this from an exhaustive or regressive test case scenario. i will see what i can do with regard to assisting them.

/e


----------



## becolossal

evolvetek said:


> i know this is not the case.
> 
> there are many correlative factors. i suspect s+a are quite small, and haven't approached this from an exhaustive or regressive test case scenario. i will see what i can do with regard to assisting them.
> 
> /e


I’ll take them at their word. While they are referencing a question about Cycles here, it’s the same core concept they are using on Landforms. 

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/landforms-—-intro-price-ends-midnight.97759/post-4773432


----------



## TonalDynamics

evolvetek said:


> this models my use case almost exactly, TonalDynamics.
> 
> i have an even more beefy machine built a couple months ago:
> i9-12900KS . 128 3200 mHz megarams . 6 tb samsung 980 pro ssds . nvidia rtx 3080
> 
> a few factors of which i am becoming increasingly certain:
> 
> landforms (cycles as well, and to a lesser degree, auras) needs refinement in its code or in its kontakt implementation, and no kontakt editing exists for their instruments
> i do not understand how s+a have been successful given the approach they've implemented
> 
> kontakt is a frankensteiny piece of software that is certainly not as refined as many newer software instruments, and has such a wide-ranging functionality and still so many varying nks partners and instrument types taking advantage of too-varying functionality and attempted use cases
> it can't be all things to all people but it tries to an extent
> companies releasing kontakt instruments continue to push its boundaries in a way that is becoming a-functional
> 
> 
> when running kontakt in stand-alone mode on aforementioned nutekbeast machine, it performs without cpu spikes on note triggers in landforms
> in ableton live, it runs into these spikes on note triggers both playing w/ a controller and playback of midi data
> cpu usage in both scenarios is almost identical ... certainly NOWHERE near 100% except for the spikes (and only in the DAW's cpu measurement, not in the kontakt instrument window's cpu measurement ... also overall system cpu usage is at like ... 3% ?)
> i have read previously about kontakt and / or s+a not playing as nicely in ableton live as it should
> there are instances of users triggering 20+ instrument kontakt combi patches in v4 or 5 on very old machines (by today's standards) with VERY few CPU issues
> the bigger issues then were rammage or disk speed
> 
> what daw are you using?
> 
> talking to ableton about this (not just their tier1 tech support mind you ...) results in their recommendation to contact the maker of the instrument. NI is in denial. has anyone contacted s+m -- i mean s+a about these ridiculous issues yet ? on any forum ? any luck ?
> 
> /e


Studio One v5.5 here.

Dave K. is Using Cubase and says no spikes, I'd be curious if any other Cubase users are experiencing issues?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

I'm using Cubase and never get CPU spikes unless there is a tempo ramp (it REALLY gets ugly there)


----------



## richmwhitfield

I used Cubase and got spikes, but that was probably due to the laptop and not Cubase.


----------



## David Kudell

A more systematic approach to this may yield better results. Perhaps the people who ARE having issues can post the same specific specs and a common denominator can be identified.

- Mac or PC
- OS Version
- What type of Kontakt - AU, VST, VST 3
- What version of Kontakt
- What is the Kontakt preload buffer set to (default is 60kb)
- DAW and version
- Buffer setting (512, 1024, etc)
- Processor
- RAM
- Type of SSD / HD
- What specific patches cause issues and what the CPU in Kontakt says

(I personally have no issues with Landforms, and don't really have the bandwidth to troubleshoot those that do, but hopefully you can find a common denominator).


----------

